# Horde böse, Allianz gut? Vorurteil!



## Gothmorg (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich hoffe, den Thread gibt es noch nicht, hab ihn zumindest in meinem Schnelldurchlauf nicht gesehen.
Nun, wie der Name schon sagt habe ich mich mit dem Vorurteil befasst, dass die Monster/Mutanten/Untoten etc. immer die bösen sein müssen.
Dabei muss man bei WoW sagen, dass es ziemlich ausgewogen ist, wenn nicht sogar die Allianz die böse Seite verkörpert.

Also, gehen wir mal durch:

Orcs:
-nur sehr wenige waren böse und haben die anderen ausgetrickst, wodurch die Invasion in Azeroth stattfand
-haben sich stark verändert, so gibt es nun sogar Orc-Siedler, die Menschen sehen sie dennoch weiterhin als Feinde an und wollen wegen ihren Ansichten (die nicht wenig Rassismus enthalten) kein Bündniss eingehen, bzw. das Bündnis nicht beibehalten (siehe Roman: Teufelskreis)

Trolle:
-wurden vollkommen grundlos von der menschlichen Flotte angegriffen, kein Wunder, dass sie dadurch gegen die Menschen sind

Tauren:
-naja, die kann man raushalten, würde ich sagen, die sind genau wie die Nachtelfen nicht sehr am Krieg interessiert und kümmern sich lieber um die Natur

Untote:
-was die Ansichten der Menschen angeht, siehe Orcs
-haben ihren freien Willen zurückerlangt, Menschen wollen trotzdem keinen Frieden

Blutelfen:
-wurden von den Menschen verraten und sollten hingerichtet werden, nur weil sie sich von ein paar Naga (Nicht-Menschen, siehe oben) ein Schiff haben bringen lassen, ebenfalls kein Wunder, dass sie sich gegen die Menschen richten

Und jetzt mal zu den Allys:

Menschen:
-sind gegen alle, die ihnen nicht zumindest ähneln, bzw. mit denen sie nicht schon lange verbündet sind

Zwerge:
-ok, die sind in Ordnung, die kann man als gute ansehen

Gnome:
-siehe Zwerge

Nachtelfen:
-siehe Tauren, sind wenig am Krieg interessiert

Draenei:
-joah, die sind natürlich auch gut.

Also, man sieht schon, das ist ziemlich gemischt, man kann nicht gleich sagen Allianz = gut, Horde = böse.


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Dezember 2007)

Wieso Horde = böse?

Frag nen Hordler...der wird eher sagen Ally = böse und ein Ally für Horde = böse sagen. Ansichtssache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (7. Dezember 2007)

Oberflächlich gesehen und ohne etwas die Geschichte zu kennen würde ich auch sagen Horde = Böse und Allianz = Gut,dem ist aber nich so.

Die einzig bösen sind wohl die Dämonen,Geissel etc.

Blutelfen und Untote sind von allen spielbaren Rassen die "Bösen",jedoch natürlich nicht alle,es gibt immer Ausnahmen.

Aber die beiden haben viel durchgemacht,und da ist es verständlich dass sie "boshaft" sind.


----------



## Eiszaepfle (7. Dezember 2007)

Die Blutelfen sind böße, definitiv selbstverschuldet!

Aber in der Geschichte von Warcraft gibt es... bößere Gestalten,
vorallem die Dämonen, rein geschichtlich gesehen.


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

ich versteh nicht wieso blizzard die beiden fraktionen näher zu sich bringt. ich meine sagen wir n horden rais und n allianzler raid will illidankillen und vor der ini gibts pvp. was hat das mit der geschichte zu tun??? ich denke mal logischer wäre es (wenn wow jetzt rl wäre^^) dass sich beide zusammenschließen und illidan zusammen kloppen. versteht wer was ich meine?


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (7. Dezember 2007)

ich als hordler sage das allys sind böse weil die hauen stendig grundlos mein twink bis ich umlogen muss um sie zu begraben danach rufen die hilfe und kommen zu 2-5 auf ein dorf wo viele lowis sind naja wenn man nicht gegen 70er ankommt müssen schwächere daran glauben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber wie gesagt, das was ich hier geschrieben habe ist nichts mit geschichte zutun sondern algemeint wie leute hinten am pc sind


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

darf ich was fragen,dass zu 60% off-topic ist?

wir hordler nennen die alianzler ja im algemeinen allis.mich hat immer gefragt,ob die allis für hordler auch sone "verniedlichung" hatten.kann mir das n alli veraten?^^


----------



## Sypher (7. Dezember 2007)

Grundsätzlich ist es auch immer Amerikaner = Gut, Irak = Böse,

Es kommt auf den Standpunkt an, grundsätzlich kämpfen die Fraktionen wegen ihrer Terretorien (ich verteidige Grundsätzlich Ashenvale, Darkshore und Teldrassil (Nachtelf Druide auf RP-PVP-Server)), dagegen "verteidigen" ein paar meiner Freunde (leider auf Hordenseite -.-) das Brachland, obwohl die "Angreifer" nur OOC´ler sind die in die HdW wollen.

Du solltest es so sehen: Je nach Blickwinkel verändert sich der Standpunkt: 

Als bsp. nehmen wir mal die Iraker und die Amerikaner: Die Amerikaner wollen das Verteidigen was sie "aufgebaut" haben, den Irakern passt es nicht das sie...unterdrückt werden oder Grenzen einhalten müssen die sie nicht wollen, deswegen greifen sie die Amerikaner an, erst Verbal und wenn das nicht hilft, mit Waffengewalt: So dann such mir bitte mal aus der Thematik Gut und Böse heraus. Es kommt auf den Standpunkt, die Sichtweise und die Terretorialen Bedingungen an.

Soooo ich hoffe es kommt durch was ich sagen will ^^ ich bin auch irgendwie zu müde noch richtig zu denken deswegen ist das nurn bissle Brainstorming.


----------



## Tomtar (7. Dezember 2007)

"It´s the atcion taht speak not the man" das ist alles was man sagen kann den es kam schon immer im Warcraft universum drauf an was wer macht. Seihe arthas er wollte eigenlich nur gutes, kam aber durch geschickte züge des lich königs mit einer macht in berührung die er vor her nicht kannte und es gefiel ihm


----------



## Hulk² (7. Dezember 2007)

Im Handbuch steht auch
Wollt ihr das Gute bei der Allianz verkörpern, oder das Böse bei der Horde?
irgentsowas und wenn Blizzard das meint muss ja auch irgendwo was wahr sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Chopi Hordi oder Hordler


----------



## Godo (7. Dezember 2007)

Tomtar schrieb:


> "It´s the atcion taht speak not the man" das ist alles was man sagen kann den es kam schon immer im Warcraft universum drauf an was wer macht. Seihe arthas er wollte eigenlich nur gutes, kam aber durch geschickte züge des lich königs mit einer macht in berührung die er vor her nicht kannte und es gefiel ihm



Gut und Böse sind nunmal relative Begriffe, weis nicht ob du das damit sagen wolltest Tomtar ^^


----------



## Adamant84 (7. Dezember 2007)

Das hängt jetzt davon ab, wie du das siehst...
Als aktiver Allianzler bzw. Hordler würde ich sagen die jeweilige Seite ist die böse, da sie zumindest augenscheinlich am Anfang (vor BC), sich nicht um das Wohl der Wow-Welt kümmert...
Aber mit dem Erscheinen von BC würde ich eher sagen, dass beide Fraktionen auf ein Ziel hinarbeiten und somit einen neutralen Status eingenommen haben(, abgesehen von den begrenzten PvP-Gebieten...^^); da sie beide gegen die "Horden" aus dem "Dark Portal" kämpfen um somit ihr Überleben in der alten Welt zu sichern.
Im Moment würde ich also behaupten (um eine gewagte These aufzustellen), beide Fraktionen kämpfen auf derselben Seite; also gegen das eigentliche Böse...

Im eigentlichen Spiel (um die Betrachtung noch weiter zu treiben...): gibt es sowohl böse Leute auf der Allianz-, als auch auf der Horden-Seite...


----------



## Succubie (7. Dezember 2007)

was im blizzards handbuch drinne steht is ein standpunkt, den man uns vermitteln möchte. 

demnach sind allys glänzende, edle helden, und die hordler grunzende, sabbernde ungeheuer.

ich als hordler finde aber eher (wie schon oft in diesem thread erwähnt), das allys die bösen sind, und die hordler die guten.
es gibt also kein "hordler=böse und allys=gut", es kommt allein auf den betrachter an.


----------



## GK15 (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man Allies und Hordler nicht in die Schubladen  "gut" und "böse" stecken kann.

Eigentlich sind ja Hexenmeister und Schattenpriester böse, Paladine und Holypriester gut, und der Rest irgendwo dazwischen...also gibts bei beiden Fraktionen gute und böse Leute ;-)

Vom geschichtlichen her gibts auf beiden Seiten "böse" Taten, wobei es vor allem bei der Horde meistens nicht die Entscheidung des jeweiligen Volkes war, so zu handeln - sie wurden von irgendjemandem korrumpiert. (siehe Orks bzw. Untote.)


----------



## Tomtar (7. Dezember 2007)

Godo schrieb:


> Gut und Böse sind nunmal relative Begriffe, weis nicht ob du das damit sagen wolltest Tomtar ^^




Ja wollte ich ^^


----------



## lollercoaster (7. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> darf ich was fragen,dass zu 60% off-topic ist?
> 
> wir hordler nennen die alianzler ja im algemeinen allis.mich hat immer gefragt,ob die allis für hordler auch sone "verniedlichung" hatten.kann mir das n alli veraten?^^



Wir Allianzler sagen da einfach Hordis/Hordler oder "Zitat eines Mitspielers: "Solche Arschgeigen, ich wette das sind in rl alles nur Psychopaten ohne Sonderschulabschluss die es nciht mal hinkriegen werden Hartz4 zu empfangen""


----------



## Mahoni-chan (7. Dezember 2007)

Wer die Romane liest wird wissen, dass weder Allianz, noch Horde wirklich "böse" geltend werden können. Eigentlich alle Rassen wollten nur Frieden haben und sich hier auf der Welt niederlassen.
Aufgrund von Intrigen einzelner - teils sehr mächtiger Personen - sind die beiden Fraktionen aneinander in den Clinch geraten. Orks und Tauren sind schon ewig lange befreundet gewesen, die Gechichte mit den Untoten kennen auch die meisten und was mit den Trollen war, weis ich grad selbst ned xP

Fakt ist, dass beide Fraktionen eigentlich "die guten" sind, sie sich leider jedoch sehr stark auseinander gelebt haben und nun im krieg leben...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Dezember 2007)

ROFL ich sag euch mal was angeht....

Mensch= Verteidigen ihre Landen verzweifelt gegen die Untoten angreifer, ob Verlassene oder Geißel gleichermaßen.

Zwerg= Haben die Orcs im Alteractal attakiert nur um ihre Vergangenheit zu erfahren, ebenso im Brachland oder in Mulgore

Gnome= Kämpfen im Krieg nur ihre Schuld an den Zwergen ab die ihnen Hilfe und Heimat, ebenso militärische Hilfe geleistet haben (siehe Gnomeregans schicksal)

Nachtelfen= Verteidigen Ihre Landen gegen angreifende Warsong, wurden damit erst recht in den Krieg hineingezogen, klare Rolle der Verteidiger ebenso wie Mensch

Dreanei= ANGREIFER! Sie sind gespalten: Zum einen Rache an den Orcs für die Vergangenheit, andererseits wollen Sie Freiheit und den Kampf gegen die Dämonen

Zur Horde, die Teilweise Böse ist ebenso wie die Allianz!

Orcs= Teilweise Verteidiger aber auch Angreifer: Warsong griffen an und erhalten unterstützung durch die Horde, sind aber die Angegriffenen im Alteractal

Tauren= Kämpfen ihre Schuld ab an den Orcs ebenso wie die Gnome an den Zwergen.
Gleichzeitig hegen sie einen Jahrtausende alten Hass auf die Nachtelfen

Trolle= Kämpfen Ihre Schuld ab und wollen Teilweise Rache an dem Geschlecht der Trollbanns (Menschen)

Blutelfen= Wenige bezeichnen sich noch als Hochelfen und sind allesamt mitglieder der Allianz. Diejenigen die sich Blutelfen nennen sind Böse Manajunkiees (^^) die diesen Krieg führen um sich selbst zu erhalten und in die Scherbenwelt flüchten zu können und sich (!) Keal´Thas anzuschließen. Hierbei gibt es aber viele unterschiede

Untoten: KLARE ANGREIFER: Wollen völlige auslöschung der Allianz, wer es aber sehr gut weiß wird wissen dass DIE VERLASSENEN DIE HORDE VERRATEN! Sie arbeiten zB.: Im Bettlerschlupfwinkel daran die Horde (orcs) zu vernichten, nach einem gemeinsamen sieg über die Allianz. Klare Angreifer im Kampf um Hillsbrad (Hügelland) und Arathie!

Wer mehr infos will ingame Destromath /Schadoweye, oder hier bei Buffed eine Persönliche Nachricht schicken.

Ich habe (fast fehlt eines) Bücher gelesen und habe WC3 + WC3 TFT gelesen/gespielt und WoW, wobei ich hier viele Quests gemacht habe und bücher lese etc....


MfG Schadoweye


----------



## Isel (7. Dezember 2007)

Ist doch ne gnaz simple Geschichte. Die Geschichte ovn Wow ist eine Geshichte voller Missverständnisse..*gg*
Ne im Ernst. Um das Warcraft Universum herum wurd eine richtige Story gesponnen, mit sehr viel Liebe zum Detail. Hier geht es um Gerechtigkeit und Ungerechtigkeit und eben auch um Politik, inclusive wirtschaftlicher Interessen etc etc.
Es ist also genau wie in unserer Welt, egal auf welchen Standpunkt man sich stellt, einem Volk sind immer mal ungerechte Dinge geschehen, weil auf einer anderen Seite irgendwer etwas Böses im Sinn hatte, oder kein Vertrauen zu den Absichten des anderne Volks gehabt hatte.
Genauso haben Vorurteile ihren Platz, z.B. die der Menschen gegenüber dne Orks...auch das ist wie in unserer Welt, ich musste mir z.B. bei einem Israelurlaub öfter mal Hitlersprüche anhören....das ist der Weg, wie die Welt sich dreht.
Gut oder Böse sind also nicht die unterschiedichen Rassen, ok bei den Blutelfen kann man evtl von einer eher bösen Rasse sprechen zur Zeit, wer weiß, wie der lauf der Geschichte sich für sie entwickelt...aber ansonsten gibt es gute und böse Charaktere aber keine Rassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kulunu (7. Dezember 2007)

also ich würde sagen die nachtelfen siend auch nicht grade die unschulds engel ohne sie würde es untote geisel ectera alles nicht geben ( siehe krieg der ahnen trilogi)

  aber man kan das nicht veralgemeinern man mus schon unter scheiden aber es stimmt für hordler siend allys böse und für allys siend hordler böse daran ist nichts zu rütteln


----------



## Gothmorg (7. Dezember 2007)

Die Tauren hassen die Nachtelfen? Aber sicher nicht alle, oder? Denn schließlich ist ja z.B. Moonglade (für die neuen Mondlichtung) von Tauren und Nachtelfen gleichermaßen bevölkert, die friedlich zusammenleben.

Und die Untoten sind nicht zwingend Angreifer, denn im Handbuch steht auch was davon, dass sie auf der einen Seite gegen die Geißel und auf der anderen Seite gegen die Menschen kämpfen müssen und sich deswegen mit der Horde verbünden mussten, um Über...ähm...lebens(?)chancen ^^ zu haben. Ich denke nicht, dass sie sich selbst in so eine Situation bringen würden. Ich würde eher sagen, die Menschen wollten es nicht einsehen, dass die Verlassenen wieder klar denken konnten und haben sie daher weiterhin angegriffen.

Und was die Blutelfen angeht, sie wurden immerhin von den Menschen verraten und beinahe hingerichtet, da ist es doch kein Wunder, dass sich da ein ziemlicher Hass entwickelt, oder? ^^


----------



## Handy46 (7. Dezember 2007)

GK15 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man Allies und Hordler nicht in die Schubladen  "gut" und "böse" stecken kann.
> 
> Eigentlich sind ja Hexenmeister und Schattenpriester böse, Paladine und Holypriester gut, und der Rest irgendwo dazwischen...also gibts bei beiden Fraktionen gute und böse Leute ;-)
> 
> Vom geschichtlichen her gibts auf beiden Seiten "böse" Taten, wobei es vor allem bei der Horde meistens nicht die Entscheidung des jeweiligen Volkes war, so zu handeln - sie wurden von irgendjemandem korrumpiert. (siehe Orks bzw. Untote.)




Das mit den Klassen ist auch nur so eine Sache, nicht auf die Macht selber, sondern auf den Einsatz kommt es meiner Meinung nach an.
Also wenn ein Holypriester sein Heiliges Feuer nutzt um jemanden zu foltern, ist das dann gut? Oder wenn ein Hexer seine Dämonen und seine Kraft nur gegen die Brennende Legion nutzt und um sein Land zu verteidigen, ist das dann böse?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2007)

Naja der Krieg der Ahnen ist ja 10.000Jahre zurück geschehen und die "Bösen" Nachtelfen die ihn auslösten sindja verbannt worden, segelten über das Meer und nannten sich Hochelfen.....

Wie Gesagt wer die sache Genau wissen will soll mich anschreiben und auch über was er genau informiert werden will.

Ich empfehle JEDEM hordler die Quests im Bettlerschlupfwinkel zu machen sollte er
mehr über den VERRAT DER VERLASSENEN AN DER HORDE in erfahrung bringen wollen.

Dort gibt es viele ANdeutungen und am Ende fast schon eine genaue Bestätigung, aber eben nix offizielles,
weswegen man die Verlassenen doch nicht anklagen kann. 

MfG Schadoweye


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2007)

@ Gothmorg:

Die Nachtelfen in Moonglade sind DRUIDEN die sich dort mit den Druiden der Tauren
verbündet haben um die Natur zu erhalten. Allerdings muss man sagen dass
sie im ersten Krieg gemeinsam mit den Irdenen gegen die Legion kämpften....

zum Thema Untote: Sie sind angreifer. Wer das nicht wahrhaben will....

nun ja selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meine zB.: Hillsbrad sieht nicht so aus als wollten sie TM angreifen....


Und die Blutelfen... Typische Geschichte von Missverständnis, Intolleranz und alter Vorurteile.

Allerdings versuchen die Blutelfen auch nicht das gerade zu biegen und es intressiert sie nurnoch
die Macht an sich um ihren Hunger nach Magie stillen zu können. Es gibt aber auch Hochelfen die auf
Seiten der Allianz kämpfen also vorsicht^^ das ist nen Kompliziertes Thema das weit zurückgeht mit der Urgeschichte der Menschen, wie die an die Magie kamen usw....

Wie gesagt ich versuche alle direkten fragen genau zu beantworten!


----------



## Kuhrt (8. Dezember 2007)

also ich würd ja eher sagen das dieses vorurteil daher kommt das es auf hordenseite einfach böser zu geht und die allianz seite eher sone märchenwelt is. auf hordenseite sieht es einfach eher nach bösem aus finde ich, es sind überall bunker, stachel, etc... bei den allies alles so ordentlich und so lancelot-märchen style 

nejo manche werden verstehen was ich meine ...


----------



## Pymonte (8. Dezember 2007)

weder horde noch allianz sind böse. sie sind eben nur verfeindet^^ das ist ein großer unterschied.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die horde war früher, als sie noch zur legion gehörte, wirklich böse. doch nun ist sie ja eher darauf bedacht ihre ansprüche (wie es die alleianz ja auch tut) durchzusetzen. vorurteile muss man da nun mal haben und missverständnisse geschehen schnell.

die eigentlichen bösen sind jedoch die geißel und die brennende legion bzw die neue spaltfraktion der illidari.

natürlich gibt es auch gut und böse zw. horde und allianz. aber wie man in WC3 sieht arbeiten sie, wenn es um ihre welt geht, zusammen. und das werdens ie auch wieder tuen (so wie man es am portal auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel sieht). hordler und allis sind rivalen.

die wahren feinde sind jedoch dämonen und geißel.

das hällt mich allerdings nicht davon ab, leute platt zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2007)

Da hast du Recht.

Konkurrenz! hehehe....

aber du hast noch Silithiden vergessen als "Ware" Feinde XD
was auch sehr intressant ist ist die Frag ob die Drachenschwärme sich mal aktiv
am krieg beteiligen und nicht nur so passiv oder in Form eines sterblichen^^

@ Blizz: Integriert Krasus in Dalaran sonst knallts!

   Krasus!

   Krasus!

   Krasus!

(Das ist der Begleiter Alextrazas)


----------



## hirnwut (8. Dezember 2007)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Naja der Krieg der Ahnen ist ja 10.000Jahre zurück geschehen und die "Bösen" Nachtelfen die ihn auslösten sindja verbannt worden, segelten über das Meer und nannten sich Hochelfen.....
> 
> Wie Gesagt wer die sache Genau wissen will soll mich anschreiben und auch über was er genau informiert werden will.
> 
> ...




...und aus den Hochelfen wurden dann: na, wer weiss es? Richtig, die Blutelfen, nachdem die Menschen, die Hochelfen unterjocht hatten und Prinz Keal'thas von Lady Vashj befreit wurde.

Für mich (ich spiele sowohl Horde, als auch Allianz), ist die Rollenverteilung ganz klar:

Der Horde gehören nur nach aussen wirkend aggressive Völker an, was sie geschichtlich aber nicht zu den "Bösen" macht.

Orks sind vertriebene aus ihrem Land.
Untote sind die Opfer der Geissel.
Blutelfen sind...okok Blutelfen sind böse, mächtige Nachtelfen und demnach SEHR böse.
Tauren sind die Verteidiger ihres Landes.
Trolle sind einfach nur ein wenig zurückgeblieben und nicht der Rede wert (nicht persönlich nehmen, liebe Trolle.)

Der Allianz gehören die zwar weniger nach Horror aussehenden Völker an, aber geschichtlich sind sie alles andere als unschuldig.

Menschen unterjochen alles und jeden aus Gier nach Macht.
Nachtelfen sind sowieso an allem schuld (auch wenn es schon tausende Jahre zurückliegt, sind sie doch für soviele Dinge verantwortlich)
Dreanei sind eigentlich die netten, weisen Kumpels vom entfernten Stern, obwohl sie komisch aussehen und auf Elefanten reiten.
Zwerge sind klein und erfüllen das Fantasy-Klischee
Gnome sind noch kleiner und erfüllen kein Fantasy-Klischee

Ok, ich gebs zu, für die Allianzler sind mir nicht wirklich viele Gründe eingefallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber Schwachsinn aus den Fingern saugen gehört nunmal zu meiner Spezialität...demnach: bitte nicht ernst nehmen.

Interessant an dieser Stelle ist vielleicht die Tatsache, dass in einer sehr frühen Version von WoW (alpha? beta?) die Untoten ein Allianzvolk und die Nachtelfen ein Hordlervolk sein sollten.

Wie dem auch sei.

@lex


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2007)

Du Hast recht es ist nur Stuss den du geschrieben hast aber ich nehme deinen Irrsinnigen Post später genüsslich auseinander bin jetzt zu Müde für^^

Leute wen das Thema oder die Story wirklich Intressiert sollte er mich anschreiben!

Und auf KEINEN FALL das glauben was die Redakteure von Buffed schreiben die haben keinen Plan!

Siehe nur was die über die Nachtelfen schreiben *KOTZ* nach ein paar Sätzen schon so nen Knüller das ich nimmer weiterlesen wollte wenn das die lesen sollten IHR SCHREIBT SHICE ZUSAMMEN! die armen neuanfänger werden doch nurnoch scheiße mitkriegen....

Naja Gn8(11) *

*Was für nen Wortspiel XD


----------



## Chrissian (8. Dezember 2007)

Rassen kann man nicht als böse bezeichnen,alle haben den selben Feind: die Legion.
Ausnahme sind da die Untoten und Blutelfen,die ich eher als verantwortungslos und fies bezeichnen würde,böse vllt auch.

Dann gibts da noch die Klassen.

Böse ist aufjedenfall der Hexenmeister,aber es kommt auch drauf an wie man ihn spielt.

Die "guteste" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Klasse ist aufjedenfall der Druide.Er iszt bemüht das Gleichgewicht der Welt zu halten.

Schurken sind eher hiterhältig und manchmal boshaft,manchmal nicht.


----------



## Achereto (8. Dezember 2007)

Ohne den Thread gelesen zu haben:

Die Horde ist wild, die Allianz ist zivilisiert. Deshalb vertragen die sich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anoth (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde zuerst einmal sagen das eine gewisse abneigung der beiden fraktionen untereinander zu solch einem bild kommen kann, denn:
die allianz hatt knubbel gnome und aremeen mit elfen ladies, wirkt nicht sonderlich bedrohlich (es sei den eine tollwütiger gnom springt meinem tauren ans bein Oô).
die horde hatt eher eine kombination aus einer menge einzelkämpfern die durch ein gemeinsames ziel verbunden werden.
Soweit die geschcihte.
von der community gibt es auf jeder seite das gleiche:
Zomfg-ololol-crit-video-kiddies, Dauer-Raider, pvp freaks und was es nicht alles gibt.

Nene, mal im ernst: ist es ncith eigentlich vollkommen egal?
Ich spiele meinen Untoten und Tauren auch nur, weil ich die rassen vom aussehen her am meisten mochte.


----------



## Kadis (8. Dezember 2007)

Grundsätzlich und immer sind wir Untote an absolut allem Schuld.

Wir verpesten die Luft, verseuchen die Erde und rotten die Bäume aus.

Wir werden zuerst die Allianz auslöschen danach Shattrath und wenn uns danach langweilig wird auch noch den rest der Horde, irgendwas braucht man ja als Sinn seines... Unlebens... 

Auf jedenfall kann ich es verstehen das wir Untoten die Bösen sind... wir sehen ja immerhin danach aus und wie wirs aus dem rl kennen.... Kleider machen leute... und da ich meine knochigen Ärmchen kaum verstecken kann fällt es halt auf obwohl ich ja eigentlich gelernter Schwarzseher bin (von vielen auch Schattenpriester genannt)

Um auf den Grundsatz der Diskussion zurückzukommen ist es unmöglich gut oder böse zu definieren ausser wir sagen... töten ist böse leben lassen ist gut... was wiederrum die frage aufwirft soll man jemanden leben lassen der andere Menschen unterdrückt... ich könnte das jetzt den ganzen tag fortführen und würde mich mit den zwei bezeichnungen im Kreis drehen da es einfach weder gut noch böse gibt.

Grundsätzlich kann ich aber als Untoter diese Kommentare abgeben:

Menschen: Ach du meine heilige sieht Stormwind scheisse aus und übrigends herzlichen dank für Lordaeron
Zwerge: Chill out with binding lager?^^
Gnome: HAHA! wer zu dumm ist seine stadt gegen lvl 24+ elite mobs zu verteidigen gehört echt nur ausgelacht *linst zu Fidget* ltb (learn to blink)
Nachtelfen: Wer mit Bäumen schläft...
Trolle: Auch für etwas gut... wenn man 10 Allis sieht und sich fragt wie man hier lebend wegkommt... schick den troll rein.
Tauren: Du hast deinen Haustürschlüssel vergessen? Kein Problem! Mit dem Neuen skill der Tauren "Gegen die Tür lehnen" braucht ihr auch für eure 20 cm dicken Stahltühren keinen schlüssel mehr!
Orks: Grunzen und sind grün weil sie zu lange mit dem Schiff gefahren sind.... wem wird da nicht kotzübel?

Untote: Wir sind die herzallerliebste rasse die gerne jegliche Neue Leichen in ihre Reihen aufnimmt, wir haben ein sehr inniges verhältnis zu anderen untoten und eine um mindestens 10 Meter (die meisten auto proletten schaffen grad mal 10 cm) tiefergelegte Hauptstadt. Wir sind jeglichen anderen Rassen... eher... ähm freundlich gesinnt... ausser es handelt sich um: Menschen, Gnome, Zwerge, Nachtelfen, Tauren, Orks oder Trollen obwohl wir gelernt haben die letzteren drei gekonnt zu manipulieren und sie so davon zu überzeugen das wir sie niemals angreifen werden, was wir natürlich auch niemals tun werden! Das sie langsam und grausam sterben werden wenn wir alle Grünflächen verpestet haben ist... ähm Kollateralschaden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber genug der dummen Scherze... Also ich als Untoter Schattenpriester muss euch ehrlich mal sagen... ich verkörpere das gute in Person  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (8. Dezember 2007)

Bluelfen und Untote böse?!?
Untote = wurde ein Wille aufgezwungen und konnten ihn irgentwann wiederarlangen und heben NIE einen krieg angefangen geschweigeden verursacht!

Blutelfen = mächtige magische Wesen dennen die Macht genommen wurde, natürlich sind sie dann nicht gut auf die Allianz zu sprechen und auserdem waren sie eh die einzigen die diese macht richtig einsatzen können und sind sie immernoch, aber sie können halt nichtmehr von der ganzen Macht gebrauch machen.


BÖSE sind NUR die MENSCHEN, da sie einfach gegen alles und jeden sind die anderer Ansicht sind und die andern Völker der Allienz sind meiner Meinung nach nur Mitläufer. Die Menschen wollen die ganze Welt beherrschen -voher kenn ich das blos?- und die Orcs und Trolle wollen einfach nur eins eine Heimat, so seh ich diesen Punkt.

Die Tauren sind einfach die Tauren über die weis ich net so viel^^

Und Trolle wie gesagt vollen einfach nur Chillen -boa ich könnt glatt ein Troll sein^^- und in Ruhe leben, sie kämpfen nur weil sie es tun müssen.

Wer nicht vergessen werden darf ich der Goblin, jahaaa der gehört auch zur Horde, mhm, böse sind sie nicht sie spielen halt ALLEN gern Streiche ,wobei auch das ein oder andere ind die luft fliegt oder der Ein oder Andere stirgt, ist halt Pech xD, nur vor den Orcs haben sie Angst^^

Die Nachtelfen sind eher friedliche Wesen, die aber nicht unbetroffen vom Krieg sind und deshalb kämpfen und von Menschen, VORALLEM von Paladinen halten sie eigentlich recht wenig^^.

Zwerge wollen das Brachland wieder, was mal ein Teil ihrer heimat war, ich hoffe ich irre mich da von der geographischen Sicht her nicht.

Draenei und Gnome? kp^^


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Carnificis


PS.:FÜR DIE HORDE ^^


----------



## Gruftlord (8. Dezember 2007)

Als begeisterter Untotenspieler muss ich hier mal mit nem weit verbreiteten Missverständniss aufräumen:

Wir stehen nicht unter der Kontrolle Arthas´, ganz im Gegenteil. Wir wurden zwar von der Seuche in Zombies verwandelt, haben aber noch unseren freien Willen und die Erinnerungen an unser altes leben als Menschen. Viele Untote vermissen sogar ihre noch lebenden Verwandten in der Allianz, doch leider machen die keinen Unterschied zwischen uns und den hirnlosen Sklaven des Lichkönigs. Also müssen wir uns Verteidigen gegen unsere eigenen Brüder, die versuchen uns auszulöschen.

Aber wir Untoten sind schlau, und dank der Führung unserer geliebten Bansheekönigin konnten wir uns nicht nur gegen alle Feinde verteidigen, wir arbeiten sogar an der ultimativen Waffe, die nicht nur den Krieg entscheiden, sondern Azeroth für immer befrieden wird: Eine neue, verbesserte Geißel! Wenn wir unsere Brüder nicht anders überzeugen können, müssen wir ihnen eben das zuteil werden lassen was uns von ihnen trennt....

Okay, soviel zu meiner Passion für die Untoten^^ Jetzt noch ein kurzer Abschnitt über die Unterschiede, Beweggründe und die Feindschaft zwischen Horde und der Allianz:

Wer sich etwas mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt hat, der weiß dass die Orcs von einem anderen Planeten kommen. Sie wurden in ihrer Heimat von den Dämonen versklavt, und in die Welt der Menschen geschickt um sie zu vernichten. Das klappte nicht, auch deswegen weil sich die Orcs von ihrer Sklaverei losrissen und in der neuen Welt versuchten neu anzufangen, ohne die versklavung der Dämonen. Das allerdings wollten die Menschen nicht zulassen, und sie jagten und verslavten die Orcs die den Krieg überlebt hatten.
Nach einigen Jahren der sklaverei erhob sich der Kriegshäuptling Thrall, befreite die Orcs, und brachte sie nach Durorar, um dort endlich in Frieden leben zu können. Dabei verbündete er sich auch mit den Trauren und dem Trollstamm der Darkspear. Später kamen dann noch die Untoten dazu, weil sie Verbündete beim Kampf gegen Arthas suchten. Genau wie die Blutelfen, die nach der Zerstörung des Sonnenbrunnens, der Quelle ihrer Macht, Rache an Arthas suchen. Und eine neue Manaquelle.

Fazit: Keine der Rassen die sich zur neuen Horde zusammengeschlossen haben wollen Krieg gegen die Allianz, genausowenig wie die Gnome oder Zwerge Krieg wollen. Die einzigen die diesen Krieg am leben halten sind die Menschen auf der Jagd nach allem was ihnen Angst macht, und die Nachtelfen, die was gegen die Anwesenheit der Orcs auf ihrem Kontinent haben.


----------



## Carnificis (8. Dezember 2007)

also nochmal kurz meine Meinung die Menschen wurden einfach 1zu1 aus unserer welt übernommen alles was "anders" ist, ist auch böse -kann ja nur so sein weil sonst wären es ja Menschen -.-  -. wie gesagt wie im echten leben
Beispiel damals  die Schwarzfarbigen: andere Hautfarbe=Sklaven, weil sie was schlechteres sein müssen, sonstr wären sie nicht schwarz (bitte nicht auf das beispiel eingehen, ist halt nur ein Beispiel^^)


----------



## Chakor (8. Dezember 2007)

Menschen sind Böse.
Wieso?
Wem haben wir den scheiß mit Arthas zu verdanken?
Was war Kel'Thuzad früher?

Alles hat irgendwie mit den Menschen zu tun.
(nebenbei sind die untoten nur wegen Arthas = Mensch untot)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2007)

Öhhm Mensch ist net gleich Mensch, gelle?

Es gibt/gab 7 MenschenNationen! Eines Davon ist nun in Gestalt von Untoten Spielbar... Loardaron!

Welche wie die Menschen von Strom (Arathie) Verteidigen sich nur gegen die einfallenden Untoten, die sich von ihren Lebenden Verwandten verraten fühlen, manche anderen wollen einfach nur TÖTEN!

Und dass die Untoten nur mit den Menschen Kuscheln wollen ist Müll @ Gruftlord

Die Nachtelfen haben ein Problem mit den Orcs? Hätt ich auch wenn Warsong-Räuber meine Verwandschaft killen und meine Heimat verwüsten nur um "Holz für die Horde" zu sammeln.... Das wird in OG in großen Mengen aus spaß verbrannt (Warum Melden sich nicht mal die Druiden gegen die Schändung Ashenvales?).

Die Menschen sind klare Verteidiger, und dass die Zwerge friedlich sind stimmt NICHT
Sie Greifen doch die Froswölfe an etc. Und das Brachland gehört ihnen nicht, das ist uraltes Land der Tauren, dass diese mit den Orcs teilen (sieQuests "Gaans Rekultivierung im Brachland)

Ich weiß das was ich sage von Quests, ingame Büchern und rl-Büchern, ich denk mir nix aus!

Wenn man dir als Allianzler in Arathie sagt, verteidige dein Land das man dir nehmen will, und sagt man die bei den Entweiten, Du sollst TÖTEN wie noch nie zuvor um die Menschliche Plage auszurotten, spricht das sehr dafür dass die Untoten angreifen...


Wisst ihr warum die Arathies garnicht angreifen könnten? Das Syndikat hat noch Ihre Heimat im festen Würgegriff, da können sie sich eigentlich keinen Krieg mit den Untoten Leisten!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2007)

Ach ja unter den Menschen gab es auch Verräter, Gilneas und Alterac. Diese Reiche wurden aber zerschlagen.

Der Kampfrausch der Orcs ist auch wohl nicht ganz gebrochen da die Warsong ja kampfeslustig in Ashenvale einfielen... 

so long....


   Schadoweye


----------



## wowhunter (8. Dezember 2007)

typisch nachtelfen und Tauren diese baumschmuser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keyfun (8. Dezember 2007)

Sagen wirs mal so:

Die Horde ist genauso gut wie die Allianz, nur häßlicher.


----------



## hirnwut (8. Dezember 2007)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Du Hast recht es ist nur Stuss den du geschrieben hast aber ich nehme deinen Irrsinnigen Post später genüsslich auseinander bin jetzt zu Müde für^^
> 
> Leute wen das Thema oder die Story wirklich Intressiert sollte er mich anschreiben!
> 
> ...



Mal abgesehen von meinem "Stuss", bin ich beeindruckt von Deiner Wortgewandtheit, deinem gewaltigen Selbstbewusstsein und der intellektuellen Ausdrucksweise. Ich verharre derweil in einer Art amüsierter Vorfreude auf Dein sicherlich gehaltvolles Auseinandernehmen meiner Meinung.
Das wird mit Sicherheit ein epochales Meisterwerk im Stile alter Könige der Literatur; Namen wie Goethe, Schiller, Shakespeare werden im Schatten Deines Glanzes zergehen wie Butter unter der unbarmherzigen Sonne toter, ausgedörrter Wüsten.
Ich verneige mich im Voraus vor Deiner machtvollen Göttlichkeit und der Unendlichkeit Deines Wissens; so zertrampele uns wie mickrige Schaben, Du Märtyrer aller Heiligkeit der gigantischen Geschichte Azeroths und fege uns hinweg, denn Du bist der läuternde Sturm im Herbst und wir das hilflose Blattwerk, verwelkter Pflanzen eines toten Waldes. 
Verdammt seien alle Ungläubigen und diejenigen, die das falsche Wort mit fremder Zunge verbreiten (formerly known as Buffed Redakteure), denn sie schreiben nur Shice zusammen. 

*räusper*

So, öhm.

Nun, wie dem auch sei.

Grüße

@lex


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2007)

XD nur weil ich net so wie nen Lackaffe tu !

Also nochmal das was du geschrieben hast:


...und aus den Hochelfen wurden dann: na, wer weiss es? Richtig, die Blutelfen, nachdem die Menschen, die Hochelfen unterjocht hatten und Prinz Keal'thas von Lady Vashj befreit wurde.

Für mich (ich spiele sowohl Horde, als auch Allianz), ist die Rollenverteilung ganz klar:

Der Horde gehören nur nach aussen wirkend aggressive Völker an, was sie geschichtlich aber nicht zu den "Bösen" macht.

Orks sind vertriebene aus ihrem Land.
Untote sind die Opfer der Geissel.
Blutelfen sind...okok Blutelfen sind böse, mächtige Nachtelfen und demnach SEHR böse.
Tauren sind die Verteidiger ihres Landes.
Trolle sind einfach nur ein wenig zurückgeblieben und nicht der Rede wert (nicht persönlich nehmen, liebe Trolle.)

Der Allianz gehören die zwar weniger nach Horror aussehenden Völker an, aber geschichtlich sind sie alles andere als unschuldig.

Menschen unterjochen alles und jeden aus Gier nach Macht.
Nachtelfen sind sowieso an allem schuld (auch wenn es schon tausende Jahre zurückliegt, sind sie doch für soviele Dinge verantwortlich)
Dreanei sind eigentlich die netten, weisen Kumpels vom entfernten Stern, obwohl sie komisch aussehen und auf Elefanten reiten.
Zwerge sind klein und erfüllen das Fantasy-Klischee
Gnome sind noch kleiner und erfüllen kein Fantasy-Klischee

Ok, ich gebs zu, für die Allianzler sind mir nicht wirklich viele Gründe eingefallen... ugly.gif aber Schwachsinn aus den Fingern saugen gehört nunmal zu meiner Spezialität...demnach: bitte nicht ernst nehmen.

Interessant an dieser Stelle ist vielleicht die Tatsache, dass in einer sehr frühen Version von WoW (alpha? beta?) die Untoten ein Allianzvolk und die Nachtelfen ein Hordlervolk sein sollten.

Wie dem auch sei.

--------

Blutelfen sind...okok Blutelfen sind böse, mächtige Nachtelfen und demnach SEHR böse.

Gut, sie sind seit fast 10.000 Jahren keine Nachtelfen mehr! Böse aber teilweise noch allemal

Trolle sind einfach nur ein wenig zurückgeblieben und nicht der Rede wert (nicht persönlich nehmen, liebe Trolle.)

an der Stelle /sign, meine Meinung! Aber sie sind den Orcs ebenso wie die Trolle Blutsverschuldet und haben in der Horde einen Rückhalt gefunden den sie auch für Persönliche Zwecke verwenden, wie das Klauen der Klinge Trol´Kalar oder um die anderen Troll-Stämme zu bekämpfen.
Also lieber nicht schreiben sie wären zurückgeblieben, denn sonst gäb es keine Troll-Mages.


Menschen unterjochen alles und jeden aus Gier nach Macht.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie gut du dich auskennst und welche Menschen du meinst, aber diese gibt´s nimmer! Die handelten klar nach dem Thema und das ende waren die Geißel und 3-4 Menschenreiche weniger... Blieben nurnoch diejenigen die sowieso gegen den Wahnsinn waren und das sind Stormwind, Dalaran, Stromgarde.  Dalaran gibt es ja wieder also darf man das zählen. Gilneas, Alterac und Loardaron (Zitat: "Die Botschafter Loardarons können zugleich Ja, Nein, und dennoch nichts sagen"). Denen hatten die Machtspiele sehr gefallen und hörten allzugern nicht auf die Stimme der Vernunft. 

Wie gesagt, es blieben nurnoch diejenigen die sicher kein Intresse an sowas hatten...


Nachtelfen sind sowieso an allem schuld (auch wenn es schon tausende Jahre zurückliegt, sind sie doch für soviele Dinge verantwortlich)

Nein sind sie sicher nicht, das einzige das sie sich zu schulden haben kommen lassen war der beginn des ersten Krieges, und diese Schuld haben sie sicher gesühnt


Dreanei sind eigentlich die netten, weisen Kumpels vom entfernten Stern, obwohl sie komisch aussehen und auf Elefanten reiten.
Zwerge sind klein und erfüllen das Fantasy-Klischee
Gnome sind noch kleiner und erfüllen kein Fantasy-Klischee

Geil^^ Trifft alles zu und ist dennoch nur Stuss XD


Ok, ich gebs zu, für die Allianzler sind mir nicht wirklich viele Gründe eingefallen... ugly.gif aber Schwachsinn aus den Fingern saugen gehört nunmal zu meiner Spezialität...demnach: bitte nicht ernst nehmen.

Nun Selbsterkenntnis ist schon mal ein anfang



Interessant an dieser Stelle ist vielleicht die Tatsache, dass in einer sehr frühen Version von WoW (alpha? beta?) die Untoten ein Allianzvolk und die Nachtelfen ein Hordlervolk sein sollten.

Entweder hast du dir das beim schreiben ausgedacht oder es war ein sehr schlechtes Gerücht. Ich glaube das sicher nicht.


Mehr fällt mir net ein aber es ist nur ein Spiel und ein Märchen, also net allzu ernst nehmen^^

   MfG Schadoweye


----------



## chiccolo (8. Dezember 2007)

> darf ich was fragen,dass zu 60% off-topic ist?
> 
> wir hordler nennen die alianzler ja im algemeinen allis.mich hat immer gefragt,ob die allis für hordler auch sone "verniedlichung" hatten.kann mir das n alli veraten?^^
> 
> ...




Hordis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (8. Dezember 2007)

also gut von der Geschichte her bin ich der Meinung, dass die Horde (bzw nur Teile der Horde) die Bösen sind. ABER: Vom Verhalten bin ich der Meinung, dass die Allianz v.A. im Bg etwas unfairer Spielt. Ein Beispiel habe ich nicht, aber halt meinen Gesammteindruck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

PS: Ich spiele beides!


----------



## Matteus (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke, es kommt nur auf den Standpunkt an. Beide Seiten und auch die neutralen Goblins haben dunkle Kapitel in ihrer Geschichte. Beide Seiten bekämpfen aber nun die gemeinsamen großen Feinde wie die brennende Legion, die Silithiden und die Geißel. 

Mit WotLk kommt ja möglicherweise ein Bündnisbuff, um sich gemeinsam Arthas stellen zu können. Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Carnificis (8. Dezember 2007)

Matteus schrieb:


> Ich denke, es kommt nur auf den Standpunkt an. Beide Seiten und auch die neutralen Goblins haben dunkle Kapitel in ihrer Geschichte. Beide Seiten bekämpfen aber nun die gemeinsamen großen Feinde wie die brennende Legion, die Silithiden und die Geißel.
> 
> Mit WotLk kommt ja möglicherweise ein Bündnisbuff, um sich gemeinsam Arthas stellen zu können. Ich freu mich drauf!


 Goblins sind NICHT neutral eigentlich gehören sie zur Horde wie im Band 1(Tag des Drachen) der Warcraft Romane geschrieben steht nur ihr "kleinen" Streiche spielen sie JEDEM


----------



## Waro (8. Dezember 2007)

Fangen wir mal an: 

--- Allianz ---
Menschen: Intolerant, Rassistisch, Arrogant
Also Eher "böse"

Zwerge: [Intolerant, siehe WC3 als der Zwergengeneral Kel'Thas vor eine unmögliche Aufgabe gestellt hat und ihm zum Tode verurteilte, weil er die Hilfe von eigentlich freundlich gesinnten Nagas beansprucht hat.]
Ausserdem deutlicher bösewicht im Alteractal

Gnome: Opfer ihrer eigenen dummheit (Gnomeregan), kämpfen an seiten der Zwerge um ihre Schuld einzulösen.

Nachtelfen: Egoistisch, ansonsten eher passiv.

Dranei: aggressiv gegenüber den Orks und Blutelfen, Rolle für mich schwer einzuordnen aber eher böse.

--- Horde ---
Orks: Mussten aus ihrer alten Heimat fliehen, Opfer der Brennenden Legion und der Menschen (Rassismus) -> Ganz Klare Verteidiger (Alteractal)

Trolle: Opfer der Menschen und der Geißel, Bündnis mit den Orks um zu überleben.

Untote: Wieder Opfer der Menschen weil die es nicht Checken, dass sie mit der Geißel nichts mehr zu tun haben und sie sogar bekämpfen.

Tauren: Wieder das Bündnis mit den Orks weil sie von ihnen im Kampf gegen die Zentauren Unterstützung von ihnen Erfahren haben.

Blutelfen: Opfer der Geißel, im Kampf ums überleben [mussten sie die Dranei angreifen.]

--- Andere ---

Illidan: Für mich eher nicht böse, wären die Nachtelfen nicht so arrogant mit ihm umgegangen, wäre er auch bestimmt wieder ein braver Nachtelf geworden.

Vashj: Verbündete von Illidan, fällt den Rassismus der Zwerge zum Opfer und zählt deswegen als böse?

Kel'Thas: Auch er Verbündeter von Illidan wegen der Intoleranz der Zwerge. Wirklich böse ?

Brennende Legion: Ganz klar böse, eigentlich die Quelle alles bösen in WoW. Oder ist die zerstörung Azeroths eine gute Tat? Für manche 70er vielleicht schon wenn es dann in Shattrath ein AH gibt....

Geißel: Ehemaliges "Haustierchen" der Brennenden Legion macht sich auch selbstständig, verfolgt aber sehr ändliche Ziele wie die Brennende Legion -> Evil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also die einzigen bösen in WoW:
Brennende Legion
Geißel
Menschen
[Zwerge]

---
(Edith: stellen in [] möchte ich im nachhinein als nicht 100% richtig markieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um meinen ursprünglichen Beitrag nicht zu verfälschen bitte ich die Diskussion weiterzulesen, schadet ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## CaptainZer0 (8. Dezember 2007)

Waro schrieb:


> Zwerge: Intolerant, siehe WC3 als der Zwergengeneral Kel'Thas vor eine unmögliche Aufgabe gestellt hat und ihm zum Tode verurteilte, weil er die Hilfe von eigentlich freundlich gesinnten Nagas beansprucht hat.
> Ausserdem deutlicher bösewicht im Alteractal
> ---



Da hat sich mal jmd gut Gedanken gemacht... Daumen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Nur: Willst du die Bosheit aller Zwerge nur an dem General aus Wc3 belegen. Meiner Meinung sind die Zwerge genau wie die Nachtelfen einfach nur eigenbrötlerisch drauf und wollen damit kaum was mit der Außenwelt zu tun haben


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2007)

wie CaptainZer0 es sagt, sind die eher eigenbrödler^^

Aber was Waro sagt ist Kompleet Rassistisch aus seiner sicht, er versucht hier die Horde Reinzuwaschen und die Allianz schlecht dastehen zu lassen.

Meine Meinung: Das ist Schwachsinn!

So zu den Goblins: es gibt Goblins auf Seiten der Horde, aber das Dampfdruckkartell (Igitt Lokaliesierung) ist Neutral


----------



## Leginior (8. Dezember 2007)

Eig. ist es doch egal wer gut oder Böse ist . Wären die Hordis böse und Allis gut oder umgekehrt würden die sich doch eh weiter bekämpfen weil es ja auf beider Seiten nur um Rache , Macht o.ä geht .

Mfg Leginior


----------



## Gothmorg (8. Dezember 2007)

Ähm, sry, Waros, aber Garithos war doch kein Zwerg. Das war doch ein Mensch und das ist imo auch ziemlich klar zu erkennen. Zum Beispiel am Bart, Zwerge haben viel längere Bärte und reiten auch nicht auf Pferden.

Und zu den Blutelfen würde ich noch sagen, 1. kämpfen sie nicht für ihr Überleben gegen die Draenei, sondern weil sie die Naaru angegriffen haben, die ja die Meister/Lehrer der Draenei sind und 2. würde ich sie aber nicht als bewusst böse bezeichnen, sondern eher als recht kurzsichtig und selbssüchtig, letzteres sind aber auch die meisten Allianzvölker und ist in der Warcraft-Welt eine weit verbreitete Charaktereigenschaft.

Joah, was die Menschen angeht, an die unterschiedlichen Völker hab ich gar nicht gedacht, dann nehm ich das mehr oder weniger zurück.

Aber wo wir grad von Garithos reden, weiß eigentlich jemand (zu Shadoweye schiel), zu welchem Menschen-Volk der gehört und was aus dem geworden ist?

mfG, Gothmorg


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2007)

Er Gehörte zu Loardaron, War ein Adliger, Wurde von Varimatras (zum Glück für die Allianz) hingerichtet.

Seinen Miesen Charakter erkennt man hieran: Er verurteilte die Blutelfen weil sie sich mit dem Feinden zusammentaten, er selber tat aber nichts anderes. Er hielt auch nicht viel von seinen Verbündeten wie den Zwergen.  Ach ja was glaubt ihr wer das Syndikat ist? Die Defias Bande? Woher all die Wegelagerer und Diebe?


Überlebende von Alterac und Gilneas würde ich sagen... Verräter durch und durch!

Ach ja du hast in meinem Namen das C vergessen XD (@Gothmorg)


----------



## Kwax (8. Dezember 2007)

Auch wenn ich nur des Spielens wegen spiele, finde ich eure teils fundierten Ausführungen echt spitze. Es scheint als hätte ich mit der Wahl der Menschenrasse wohl doch nicht das ultimative "Gutvolk" gewählt wenn ich mir das hier so alles durch lese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch mal bei Gelegenheit den ein oder anderen Roman zu legen um an ein bisschen Hintergrundwissen zu gelangen. Hört sich nämlich alles echt interessant an. Besonders was Schadoweye so schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kulunu (9. Dezember 2007)

ok ich mus meinen senf noch mal dazu geben, zum teil siend nachtelfen verabscheuungswürdig und auch gleichzeitig solten die hordler ihnen danken weil ohne nacht elfen gäbe es keine untote keine blutelfen und keine orcs auf azeroth und sie hätten das große meer nciht zwischen sich und den menschen,gnomen und zwergen aber man kan nacht elfen und so nicht veralgemeinern genauso orcs und trolle weil nachtelfen astzahra die königin (ich weis nicht mehr genau wie man sie schreibt ) is für die brenende legion und die teilung des damals grosen kontinents kalimdor verandwortlich das brachte das gnanze ins rollen mit der legion kamen die orcs und die geiselund die trolle wurden auch nur vertriben wegen dem imperium was sie einzt unter haakar aufbauten und die orcs kamen auch nur dank guuldan und dem schatten rat unter die fitiche der legion , die blutelfen so wie ich das (ihrgendwo)mal gelesen habe siend die nachkomen der hochgeborenen der nacht elfen also die die legion geholt hat und das aus reiner macht gier und von den nachtelfen komt auch die königin der untoten (also relativ pasend) aber wie man an artas sied siend menschen genauso schuldig wie die anderen aber zum krig gegeneinander haben meines wissens nach tauren und gnome nicht wirklich was zu tun sie begleichen nur alte schulden und drainei siend auch zum teil böse eiin großteil ihires volkes is ja zu den mächtigsten soldaten der legion geworden (archymond) und die gefürchteten eredra zauberer also man sieht alle siend nicht unschuldig und wären die nacht elfen nicht gewaesen wäre es genauso möglich gewesen das heute noch klimdor ganz istund der brunnen der ewichkeit noch steht und die brenende legion erst fiele jartausende später gekommen wäre.

  das wolte ich nur mal so sagen wen ich was falsch verstanden habe bite bescheid sagen.

  mfg kulunu leidenschaftlicher horden hunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwax (9. Dezember 2007)

Donnerwetter, kein Wort verstanden von dem was Du geschrieben hast aber hauptsache Du kannst das entziffern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ihr versucht unerfahrenen Spielern die Geschichte von WoW näher zu bringen achtet doch mal auf eure Rechtschreibung damit das ohnehin schon schwere Verstehen nicht noch schwerer wird durch Gossensprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waro (9. Dezember 2007)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Ähm, sry, Waros, aber Garithos war doch kein Zwerg. Das war doch ein Mensch und das ist imo auch ziemlich klar zu erkennen. Zum Beispiel am Bart, Zwerge haben viel längere Bärte und reiten auch nicht auf Pferden.



Oh... für mich sah er aber ziemlich klein und fett aus, deshalb hab ich gedacht das war ein Zwerg ^^
Dann zieh ich alle negativen Behauptungen gegenüber den Zwergen... ne Alteractal aber okay, relativ friedlich dann doch die Zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find die Warsong auch etwas zweifelhaft...
Sie wollen (müssen) sich in Ashenvale ohne feindliche Absichten einen Stützpunkt erbauen, werden dabei von den Nachtelfen angegriffen, damit fallen die Orks erstmal eher in die Verteidigerrolle oder unabsichtlich in die Angreiferrolle... dann greifen die Orks die Nachtelfen an um sich zu Verteidigen... ääh ja ... ^^

Kann man da irgendwie genauere Rollen bestimmen? ^^


----------



## Gothmorg (9. Dezember 2007)

Nee, in Warsong sind sie schon die Angreifer, sie wollen immerhin den Wald roden, kein Wunder, dass das den naturverbundenen Nachtelfen, die den Wald schon ewig bewachen nicht gefällt.

Und @ Kulunu, du wolle Punkt kaufe? Da erkennt man echt gar nichts draus, ich würd an deiner Stelle etwas mehr mit Punkten und Absätzen arbeiten ^^

Und sry, Schadoweye, dass ich deinen hohen Ansprüchen an die englische Sprache nicht entspreche und mich dazu erdreiste, das C in Schadow zu vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. Dezember 2007)

Uff endlich geht´s hier wieder rund! ist mein Lieblingsthema^^

Also: Warsong-->Angreifer. Die haben den "Blutrausch" noch net so ganz weg...

Das was da ohne einen einzigen Punkt vorgebracht wurde ist grobe verallgemeinerung.

Also nListe von Gut und Böse, beginne bei Gut:

Dreanei (Lichtjunkiees)
Nachtelfen(Von den Drachen zu Wächtern bestimmt)
Tauren( Friedliche Jäger, ohne die die Orcs niemals vom Blutrausch hätten befreit werden können. Hierzu eine Stelle aus einem Buch: Nach den Verhandlungen Traten Thrall und Drek ´Thar aus der Hütte Cairnes.  Thrall: Es tut gut dass wir ihnen Helfen können. Drek´Thar, mit Tränen in den Augen: Habt ihr das noch nicht begriffen mein Häuütling? Sie Helfen uns! (nicht originalgetreu aber so in etwa)) 
Gnome(Intressieren sich nur für Technik und für ihre Stadt)
Trolle (Voodo-Junkiees, wollen alte Rechnungen Begleichen, wollen Krieg mit Arathor!)
Zwerge(Krieg liegt ihnen im Blut. Haben die Frostwölfe angegriffen!)
Orcs(Ihnen liegt teilweise der Blutrausch noch inne. Griffen die Silverwing an!)
Menschen(viele Zwiste untereinander, die nach der Schlacht Hyals und dem Tod Garithos nachließen.)
Blutelfen(Sehr selbstsüchtig, hunger nach Magie lässt sie Recht vergessen und jedes Mittel Recht werden um den Hunger zu Stillen, also Quasie Drogenabhängig)
Untote(Verabscheuen jegliches Leben und wollen den Tod verbreiten. Haben kurzzeitiges Bündniss mit Horde nur aus selbsterhaltung gegründet(Ebenso wie Blutelfen, die mag Thrall persönlich garnicht))

Dicker Block, natürlich gibt es ausnahmen... Die Wächter/Drachen sehen in den Menschen das Größte Potential da sie das jüngste Volk sind. Was den Nachtelfen Azahra und den orcs Gul´Dan, ist den Menschen ein Gilneas.

Das mit dem C war so: Ich erstelle einen Untoten Priester und Huch! Er hat schwarze augen! da viel mir der Name ein und der Rechtschreibfehler war nicht erkannt^^ bemerkte das erst mit lvl 31 und wollte da echt nimmer neu anfangen... meine Twinks haben entweder ein "Eye" am ende des Namens oder am Anfang ein "Schado(w)" XD


----------



## Sempai02 (9. Dezember 2007)

Jeder,der die Story seit WC 1 kennt,weiß natürlich,dass es das klassiche gut und böse nicht gibt in WarCraft,wobei man als Rpler als Mensch aus Stormwind natürlich die Orcs hasst,nach dem,was sie einem angetan haben. Leider wird WoW immer mehr von ahnungslosen Deppen überschwemmt,die es nur spielen,weil es gerade cool und CS langweilig ist. Dadurch kommen irgendwelche Deppen und meinen,die Orcs wären ja soo böse,weil in HdR die Orcs auch böse waren und die Elfen müssen alle irgendwie Legolas heißen. Da muss man halt einfach weghören und hoffen,dass die Deppen zu WAR wechseln,wo sie noch viel coolere Dunkelelfen, richtig böse Orcs und voll krass mutierte Barbaren spielen können.

Da ich aber in WoW auf beiden Seiten spiele und WarCraft seit Teil 1 kenne,bin ich einer der wenigen Spieler,die Ahnung vom SPielhaben und somit nicht loretechnischen Unfug reden.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. Dezember 2007)

Kann man so nehmen^^

Aber es ist verständlich dass sich Orcs und Menschen nicht mögen, ich als Mensch fänd die aktion mit "Wir Rotten de Menschheit aus uns ist Langweilig" auch nicht toll^^

Naja so Long...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich wurde nach der Allianz und der Horde befragt wie das genau war etc...

Hab mal GANZ grob was getippt über den anfang der Allianz im zweiten Krieg und wer eigentlich zu den Allies gehörte...

----------------------------------------------

Also das ist ein Dicker Block der vor allem Kompliziert ist.

mhh wie machen wir das? Hier ist auch die Frage was ich genau sagen soll zu denen...

Beginnen wir mit der Allianz: Im zweiten Krieg (ich hoffe es sagt dir was) wurde sie gegründet als Notbündnis der 7 Menschenreiche, Der 2 "guten" Zwergenreiche und  Der Hochelfen. Wirklich engangiert in dem Krieg waren nur Dalaran, Arathie, Loardaron und Stormwind. Nach dem Niederbrennen eines Großteils von Quel Thalas begannen nun auch die Elfen eine Echte Hilfe zu werden. Die Zwerge von Ironforge engangierten sich Rasch als Ironforge Belagert wurde und Grim Batol sowie fast ganz Khaz Modan besetzt waren. Die Zwerge der Aerie (Die Im Hinterland bei denen der Held Falstad oberster Than ist) begannen mit den Elfen sich stark zu engagieren. Ihre Greifen waren das einzige Mittel gegen die schweren und verheerenden Angriffe der Drachen (die von den Orcs versklavt wurden, dass erklär ich später vll. unter dem Thema Drachen). Die Kul´Tiras engangierten sich ebenfalls Früh mit Loardaron, und hatten schwere Verluste an Schiffen durch Drachen zu beklagen, aber sie waren stark  und konnten die Flotte wider aufbeuen (Hierzu kannst du die Verbrannte Flotte im Sumpfland an der Küste besuchen gehen scheinst ja ally zu sein^^). Nur die späteren Verräter Gilneas und Alterac weigerten sich große Hilfe zu leisten und Alterac wurde von den Ogerlegionen kurzerhand Überrant, nachdem der Krieg zu ende War. Dies geschah deshalb weil Alterac keine Armee mehr besaß, dies wurde ihnen Verboten. Schweres Thema aufpassen! Nochmal: Alterac Verrät im Krieg, wollen Horde unterstützen, werden aber gestoppt und die Horde geschlagen. wurde von Loardaron besetzt, bis geklärt wäre wer nun über Alterac Herrscht. Nach dem Rückzug der Truppen und großen Politischen Wirren kamen die Oger und lösten das Problem. Die Frostwölfe waren die ganze Zeit nebenan und schüttelten den Kopfüber so viel Irrsinn, da kam der Hoch gelobte Sturmlanzenclan der Zwerge und Buddeln nach der Vergangenheit. allerdings auf heiligem Gebiet der Orcs......
Folge: Zwerge wollen keine Einsicht und griffen an. Orcs verteidiger hier.


Das alles ist die Grobe zusammenfassung über die Konstellation der Allianz im zweiten Krieg..... sicher dass du alles willst? meine Tastatur Qualmt schon und die Rechtschreibfehler sprießen^^  Also ich warte nun auf eine Antwort deinerseits und werde dann weiter schreiben.

   mfG Schadoweye

---------------------------

Falls man will dass ich das weiter austappe sprecht das mit meiner Schule ab dann Tipp ich mal nen ganzen Tag lang^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. Dezember 2007)

So ich wurde nun nach meiner antwort zur Allianz nach dem ersten Krieg gefragt....

Hier meine Antwort:


Nachtelfen spielen am Brunnen der Ewigkeit mit Magie rum. Alle beten sie ihre Königin Azahra an. Dann Die Hochgeborenen tun machen Auf ein Portal und wollen gucken was drin sein. Da war Sargeras,Herr der Legion. Der Fand das Toll dass jemand dumm genug war mit Magie zu spielen und dass es dort soooo viel Macht in Form des Brunnens der Ewigkeit gab... Naja, dann begannen die Dämonen die Hochgeborenen und die Königin zu Korrumpieren und als das Portal stark genug war kamen die Heerscharen der Legion und Rotteten die Hauptstadt aus. Die Nachtelfen verbündetetn sich zaghaft mit den Tauren und den Irdenen (Zwerge aus stein, die sich nach diesem Krieg in ihre Städte wie Uldaman einschlossen und auf ewig schlafen wollten. als einige erwachten waren sie aus Fleisch un Blut und gingen an die Oberfläche und gründeten Ironforge). Der Krieg Tobte und die Nachtelfen gewannen das eine oder andere Mal,. doch da das Portal stand konnten sie nicht gewinnen. Dann, als sie sich bis zur Hauptstadt vorkämpfen konnten, Kamen die Drachen und das ende war ein Irrer Malygos, ein Krieg unter den Drachen, das Ende des Portals, der Baum Namens Nordrassil auf dem Gipfel Hiyal, das Große Meer und die Unsterblickeit der Nachtelfen die diese von den Drachen erhielten. 

hierzu solltest du die Triologie an Büchern lesen, das beste an fantasybüchern überhaupt da ist Herr der Ringe nen Witz dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fazit: alle lernten aus dieser Sache (ausser wenige Nachtelfen die verbannt wurden -->Hochelfen), die Drachen waren verfeindet und im Krieg, Illidan wurde leicht irre und den Brunnen gab´s nimmer. Dafür einen neuen Kontinent. Ach ja nicht vergessen: Illidan ist im gegensatz zu dem was die WC3 Kampange sagt doch böse, das haben die alle die nur das spielten und nicht weiter lasen nicht richtig verstanden. einer schrieb ja er wurde nur falsch verstanden. Richtig ist: er war bessesen von fanatischen Ideen und er war schon Irre, er selber glaubt nur man verstehe ihn nicht.

so long....

mfG Schadoweye


----------



## Schamll (9. Dezember 2007)

jo is nen vorurteil ich meine die horde will auhc nur ihre ruhe haben oder und wie man ja mal gehört hat wird es in wotlk vllt ein bündniss zwischen horde und allianz geben ist dann so ne art buff sozusagen also würde ich sagen kann man keine seite von beiden als böse oder gut defienieren denke ich aber wie auch schon erwähnt ist auch ansichstsache ich für meinen teil habe nichts gegen allis


----------



## Weschnek (9. Dezember 2007)

So ich hab mir die mühe gemacht und hab fast alles gelesen^^

Hier mein Standpunkt

Sicherlich, Missverständnisse und Intoleranz sind ein Ausgangspunkt des Konfliktes.
Silithiden, Illidari, Legion und Geißel gelten als Erzfeinde.

Nun zur einzelnen Völkereinteilung


Menschen: Das noch relativ junge Volk der Menschen war bis vor einigen Jahren fast überall in den östlichen Königreichen vertreten. Ausnahmen: Hinterland, Blutelfengebiete, schlingendorntal ( Ausnahme Booty Bay war früher mal ne Menschenstadt, laut einem quest übernahmen die goblins eine alte haafenbehörde), sümpfe und die blackrockgebiete.
Die unter dämonischem Einfluss stehende Orchorde fiel durch das von Medivh geschaffene Dunkle Portal ein und Eroberte die menschlichen Gebiete bis Stormwind. Dort erlitten die Orks jedoch eine Niederlage, weil die Menschen von Stormwind unterstützung aus arathi und alterac erhielten. 
Die Menschen kannten die Orks nur als blutrünstige Bestien, die jeden! abschlachteten. Hiermit ist eine Ablehnung durchaus zu rechtfertigen.
Die Trolle werden als Kanibalische, primitive Babaren empfunden. Sind aus stranglethorn bekannt.
Da nur die Menschen die Jaina gefolgt waren mit den Orks gegen die Legion kämpften, haben die andere ihre Grundeinstellung behalten.
Es ist aber Fakt, das viele Menschen (besonders bei den Menschen) nach Macht streben. Dies ist vorallem auf ihre Kurzlebigkeit zurück zu führen. (is doch klar... wer nur kurz lebt will da schnell viel erreichen)

Zwerge
-Hassen die Trolle, da sie entfernte verwandte in ihrer heimat sitzen haben (Eistrolle).
Sind davon bessesen ihre Vergangenheit aufzudecken. Zwerge sind in sofern arrogant, da sie meinen das erste Volk gewesen zu sein. (Siehe Titanen-theorie)
-sind schon lange verbündete der Menschen und kämpften vereinzelt gegen die orks.
Mögen die trolle weiterhin nicht, da sie im Hinterland gegen sie kämpfen
- Greifen die Orks an, um ihre Vergangenheit zu erfahren (Alterac) -> Fehlende Diplomatiefähigkeit

Gnome
- Eigentlich nicht am Kampf gegen die Horde interessiert
- wie schon oft hier gesagt. Leisten ihre Schuld bei den Zwergen ab

Nachtelfen
- Zurückgezogenes Volk
- Mögen die Orks nicht, da sie in ihre geliebten Wälder einfallen und holzfällen
- Merkwürdigerweise haben sie wohl vergessen, das die Orks ihnen den "arsch" auf Mount Hyal gerettet haben. Eine der ungereimtheiten der WArcraftgeschichte
- Die Nachtelfen haben vor ca 12.000 Jahren einen Krieg gegen die Trolle geführt, als der Kontinent noch heil war. Seitdem mögen sie die Trolle auch nciht, da sie die Trolle als primitiv abtuen. 
Sie hassen die Blutelfen, da sie sie als Schuldige für den Krieg der Urtume ansehen.

Draenei:
-(eigentlich Eredar) sind vertriebene die zunächst bei den Orks landeten. Zunächst herrschte Handel und Frieden zwischen Orks und Draenei. Dann wurden die Orks kurrumpiert und löschten die Draenei fast aus.
Wieder flohen die Draenei. Ihr Schiff wurde von den Blutelfen sabotiert und sie mussten auf azeroth notlanden
Folglich: Sie hassen die Orks, die sie fast auslöschten, sie verachten die Blutelfen für ihre Sabotage
Eigentlich sind sie ein folg der dichter und denker, *allerdings  sind sie genau wie die menschen nicht in der lage zu verstehen, dass die Orks keine geschöpfe der Legion mehr sind*


Horde

Orks: Auf ihrem Heimatplaneten Draenor hatten die Orks eine primitiv, aber von spirituellen und gesellschaftlichen Werten geprägte Zivilisation des Jagens und der Ehre.
Der Dämonische einfluss Kil'jadens verseuchte zunächst eine Gruppe von Orks die zum Schattenrat wurden. mehr und Mehr wurden die restlichen Orks vom Schattenrat kontrolliert. Schließlich tranken alle Orks vom Blut des Mannoroth und wurden zu blutrünstigen Bestien. Sie überfielen die Menschen, wurden im 2ten Krieg besiegt, und versklavt. 
Thrall befreite sie und führte sie nach Durotar, wo sie ihre schamanistische Kultur wiederaufbauen
Der WArsongklan, in dem das Feuer noch am stärksten brennt, führte die "neuen" orks in den Krieg mit den Nachtelfen
Folglich: Die "neuen" Orks verlangt es eigentlich nicht nach Krieg, sie versuchen sich eine neue heimat aufzubauen. Jedoch gibt es einige Orks die entweder dem noch existierenden Schattenrat angehören, oder in denen noch der Kampfeswille brennt. Letzte hat Thrall jedoch unter Kontrolle.

Tauren: Das uralte Volk der Tauren hat ein ebenso alte Kultur der Jagd. Im Krieg der Urtume kämpften sie an der seite der Nachtelfen. Sie waren auch die ersten Druiden, und nicht die Nachtelfen.
- Sie stehen im konflikt mit den Zentauren, die sie aus ihrer damaligen heimat mulgore vertrieben.
Die Tauren zogen daraufhin ins Brachland. 
Die auftauchenden Orks (in begleitung der darkspear) halfen den Tauren, Mulgore wieder zu erobern.
Aus Dankbarkeit helfen die Tauren den Orks gegen deren Feinde.
Andere Hintergründe gibt es meines Wissens nicht

Darkspeartrolle
- sind inseltrolle aus der südsee. Sie wurden fast von Murlocs ausgelöscht, als die Orks sie retteten.
Darauf schlossen sie sich den Orks an und segelten in neue gestade. Die Inseltrolle haben eigentlich mit keiner der anderen Rasse ein problem. Jedoch werden sie oft fälschlicher weise mit ihren Verwandten den Dschungeltrollen verwechselt, die einen Krieg gegen die Menschen geführt haben. 
Weiterhin haben die Völker der Allianz eine grundablehung gegen die Trolle der darkspear, da sie voodoo betreiben und früher einmal kannibalisch waren. (Ihre verwandten sind es immer noch)

Untote:
Die Verlassenen rissen sich von der Kontrolle durch den Lichkönig los und gründeten ihr eigenes Land um die Hauptstadt Lordaerons. Die Menschen führten weiterhin Krieg gegen sie, da sie zunächst keinen Unterschied machten. 
Weiterhin wurden sie von der Geißel bekämpft. Die Verlassenen, die zwar klar denken können, aber viele ihrer Empfindungen verloren haben, sahen sich nun an 2 Fronten bedrängt.
Aus dieser not heraus schlossen sie sich der Horde an. Allerdings verachten sie sowohl Trolle, orks wie Tauren als primitivlinge. Die einzige wirkliche Verbundenheit empfinden sie für die Blutelfen, die ein ähnliches Schicksal durch die Geißel erleiden mussten.

Blutelfen
- Die Blutelfen, die in das Klischee der Horde überhaupt nicht hereinpassen, haben eine hochentwickelte Kultur, sind magische Naturtalente, und waren über Jahre hin mit den Menschen verbündet. 
Die Geißel vernichtete ihre Armee und schnitt sie von der Quelle ihrer Magie, dem Sonnenbrunnen, ab.
Dafür hassen sie die Geißel.
Ihre menschlichen Verbündeten misstrauten jedoch den aufeinmal so verbittert kämpfenden Blutelfen mehr und mehr, und überließen ihnen unmögliche Aufgaben.
Als die Blutelfen von den Naga gerrettet wurden, internierten die Menschen die verbliebenen Blutelfen.
durch die erneute hilfe der naaga kamen die Blutelfen frei, und versuchten ihre Heimat zu retten.
Jedoch sind sie, seit sie von ihrer Magiequelle abgeschnitten sind, magiesüchtig, und verachten *!Alle!* anderen Rassen.
-Sie sind ein furchtbar egoistisches und arrogantes Volk
Sie mögen die orks eigentlich nicht, weil sie von ihnen im 1ten krieg angegriffen wurden.
Sie mögen die untoten nicht, da sie sie hässlich sind
Sie mögen die darkspeartrolle nicht, da sie wie ihre verwandten aussehen, die immernoch krieg gegen sie führen
- sie hassen die Menschen (verständlich)
- sie hassen die nachtelfen (verbannung)



Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass sich manche leute hier verdammt aufspielen, was die Richtigkeit ihrer Meinung angeht.

Gruß


----------



## hirnwut (9. Dezember 2007)

kulunu schrieb:


> ok ich mus meinen senf noch mal dazu geben, zum teil siend nachtelfen verabscheuungswürdig und auch gleichzeitig solten die hordler ihnen danken weil ohne nacht elfen gäbe es keine untote keine blutelfen und keine orcs auf azeroth und sie hätten das große meer nciht zwischen sich und den menschen,gnomen und zwergen aber man kan nacht elfen und so nicht veralgemeinern genauso orcs und trolle weil nachtelfen astzahra die königin (ich weis nicht mehr genau wie man sie schreibt ) is für die brenende legion und die teilung des damals grosen kontinents kalimdor verandwortlich das brachte das gnanze ins rollen mit der legion kamen die orcs und die geiselund die trolle wurden auch nur vertriben wegen dem imperium was sie einzt unter haakar aufbauten und die orcs kamen auch nur dank guuldan und dem schatten rat unter die fitiche der legion , die blutelfen so wie ich das (ihrgendwo)mal gelesen habe siend die nachkomen der hochgeborenen der nacht elfen also die die legion geholt hat und das aus reiner macht gier und von den nachtelfen komt auch die königin der untoten (also relativ pasend) aber wie man an artas sied siend menschen genauso schuldig wie die anderen aber zum krig gegeneinander haben meines wissens nach tauren und gnome nicht wirklich was zu tun sie begleichen nur alte schulden und drainei siend auch zum teil böse eiin großteil ihires volkes is ja zu den mächtigsten soldaten der legion geworden (archymond) und die gefürchteten eredra zauberer also man sieht alle siend nicht unschuldig und wären die nacht elfen nicht gewaesen wäre es genauso möglich gewesen das heute noch klimdor ganz istund der brunnen der ewichkeit noch steht und die brenende legion erst fiele jartausende später gekommen wäre.
> 
> das wolte ich nur mal so sagen wen ich was falsch verstanden habe bite bescheid sagen.
> 
> ...



,,..!!!,,...,,.,.....,..,.,!!!!???!?!,,...,.,,,...,...!!!,.,..,,...?!?!?!...,.,.,.....,,,..,,..,.,..,!,.,.;!!!.,,.,..

!

???

.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. Dezember 2007)

/cheer @Weschnek, Geile zusammenfassung nix dran auszusetzen. Nur haben die Orcs nicht Stormwind dem Erdboden gleich gemacht? oder kam die entscheidende Schlacht am selben ort?

Hirnwuts Kommentar zu Kulunu ist Brilliant, auch da ein /cheer

^^

joa ich glaube es ist geklärt dass es keine Böse Horde Gibt und dass die Allianz auch nicht nur "Gut" ist.

Keine der Fraktionen ist besser als die andere, aber sie bekämpfen sich doch da sie sehr unterschiedlich sind und es in der Vergangenheit große komplikationen gab.

mfG Schadoweye


----------



## Ich-finde-keinen-passenden-Namen (9. Dezember 2007)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> /cheer @Weschnek, Geile zusammenfassung nix dran auszusetzen. Nur haben die Orcs nicht Stormwind dem Erdboden gleich gemacht? oder kam die entscheidende Schlacht am selben ort?
> 
> Hirnwuts Kommentar zu Kulunu ist Brilliant, auch da ein /cheer
> 
> ...


Jup, so Klappe zu Affe tot.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. Dezember 2007)

Klappe Zu, Murloc tot XD

Nein Soll das denn schon alles sein? fällt keinem mehr ein?


----------



## Gruftlord (9. Dezember 2007)

Was denn einfallen? Weschnek hat doch ne passende Zusammenfassung geliefert(danke dafür). Die Quintessenz ist: Keines der Völker hat wirklich einen grund Krieg zu führen, die bestehenden Konflikte beruhen entweder auf Rassismus,  Missverständnissen oder Unkenntniss. Okay, ein paar sind auch wegen Grenzüberschreitungen entstanden, aber sowas könnte man auch diplomatisch lösen. Sollen die Zwerge halt ihre alten Städte ausbuddeln. Und die Nachtelfen könnten den Orcs auch helfen ihren Holzbedarf zu decken, oder ihnen alternativen aufzeigen. Ist auf jedenfall besser als ein Krieg.

Hoffen wir einfach mal dass irgendwann die Horde und die Allianz einen gemeinsamen Weg finden. Es gibt größere Gefahren, die man zusammen bekämpfen könnte. Okay, ich sehe ein dass es für die BG´s nötig ist, denn an HdRO sieht man dass ein vorrübergehendes, freiwilliges spielen der bösen Rasse in einem Open PvP System nicht klappt. Trotzdem fänd ich es nicht schlecht wenn in ferner Zukunft mal mein Untoter zusammen mit dem Nachtelfen meines Bruders gegen die Dämonen kämpfen könnte...


----------



## Alwina (9. Dezember 2007)

Was denn einfallen? Weschnek hat doch ne passende Zusammenfassung geliefert(danke dafür). Die Quintessenz ist: Keines der Völker hat wirklich einen grund Krieg zu führen, die bestehenden Konflikte beruhen entweder auf Rassismus, Missverständnissen oder Unkenntniss. 

Wie in der realen Welt .


Okay, ein paar sind auch wegen Grenzüberschreitungen entstanden, aber sowas könnte man auch diplomatisch lösen. Sollen die Zwerge halt ihre alten Städte ausbuddeln. Und die Nachtelfen könnten den Orcs auch helfen ihren Holzbedarf zu decken, oder ihnen alternativen aufzeigen. Ist auf jedenfall besser als ein Krieg.

Stimmt zwar , aber die Diplomatie müsste hier einmal von den Zwergen (Städte) und einmal von den Orcs ( Holz) ausgehen . Der Angegriffene hält meistens nichts mehr von Diplomatie  (Verständlicher Weise).


Trotzdem fänd ich es nicht schlecht wenn in ferner Zukunft mal mein Untoter zusammen mit dem Nachtelfen meines Bruders gegen die Dämonen kämpfen könnte...

Denke das wird sich wohl auf den kampf gegen Arthas beschränken . Meiner Meinung nach ist die Geschichte um Warcraft mit dem Tod von Arthas ziemlich zu Ende .
Ausser Blizzard ändert die Geschichte nochmal wie bei der Einführung der Draenei


----------



## Imbachar (9. Dezember 2007)

Es kommt immer auf die Sichtweise des Betrachsters drauf an!


----------



## Imbachar (9. Dezember 2007)

Es kommt immer auf die Sichtweise des Betrachsters drauf an!


----------



## Mogdosch (9. Dezember 2007)

Gut und Böse sind Märchenbegriffe!

Ich denke, jedes Volk versucht seine Interessen zu vertreten und durchzusetzen. Wie im "wahren" Leben halt auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Similion (9. Dezember 2007)

naja ScHaDoWeYe

da stimmt nicht alles die trolle der horde (darkspear) lebten im schlingendorntal und haben damit nichts mit trollbane und den amani zu tun 

die tauren hegen keinen hass auf die nachelfen sie haben nur einen feind die marodierenden zentauren, beim kampf gegen diese wurden sie von warchief thrall gerettet und unterstützen ihn, es gibt nur vereinzelte tauren die hass auf die nachelfen hegen

klar sind die verlassenen angreifer, jedoch werden sie auch von den menschen angegriffen und als ungeheuer der geißel gejagt


----------



## Next Exitus (9. Dezember 2007)

Weil es sonst keinen Battleground gibt unterscheiden sie sich. Spielt Warcraft 3 da wird von denen die ungefähre Ansicht geklärt. 
Außerdem spielt der "Rassismus" in WoW auch eine große Rolle ^^
An den Threadersteller kann ich nur sagen dass er wenn er sowas wirklich interessant findet sollte er Philosophiebücher lesen weil die Antworten waren mir bei der Überschrift schon klar.


----------



## Argolo (9. Dezember 2007)

Naja, BEs kann man als eine der Bösesten momentanen Rassen ansehen. Ich finde das die Armen eher Propaganda-Opfer sind. Die Blutelfen in Azeroth jubeln Keal'thas hinterher und denken dass die Scherbenwelt das Paradies schlechthin ist. Fakt ist das Keal'thas sogar sich mit der Brenenden Legion verbündet hat und das die Scherbenwelt echt ein kleines Brökelndes Ding ist. Es hat sich sogar schon ne organisation von Blutelfen gebildet die gegen ihren "Fürher" arbeiten.

Andererseits wären die Blutelfen schon lange von der Bildfläche verschwunden wenn sie nicht Sachen getahn hätten die unfein sind.


----------



## McMo007 (9. Dezember 2007)

Hexenmeister ---> BÖSE!
Dämonen       ---> BÖSE!
allianz und horde? HEI?E LUFT!


----------



## Waro (9. Dezember 2007)

...ich vermisse hier so ein "Good Posting" Smilie, das würde ich Weschnek jetzt gerne verleihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ha ich habs gefunden, google mein freund

Weschnek



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakor (9. Dezember 2007)

Niemand ist von Grund auf Böse.
Es gibt immer einen Grund dafür. (kann auch ein GUTER grund sein)


----------



## Thoor (9. Dezember 2007)

Also soweit ich weiss sind die Blutelfen selber schuld! Sind das nicht die die Sargeras in die Welt holen wollten und am Ende Azeroth sprengten?Und die Untoten sind auch nicht grade friedleben, ihr Zielt ist es ja alle Leute zu Untoten zu machen soweit ich weiss:-D


----------



## Jarodin (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke mit dem thread ist nicht die Frage "gut" oder "böse" aus der sicht des Spielers gemeint. Schliesslich bedeutet eine rote schrift über nem Char für den Spieler"böse". 

Ich vermute eher, dass damit das verhältnis aus der sicht des neutralen Beobachters (wie in Warcraft). Denn keine der beiden Seiten führt Krieg, um die Welt zu zerstören/beherrschen.


----------



## REM0RiA (9. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man mal rein vom Äußerlichen und dem Design der Städte etc geht, laufen die Orcs in Richtung böse und die Allianz in Richtung gut.

Hordestädte sind verwegen, teilweise ein wenig unheimlich, während die Posten der Allianz süß, strahlend und farbenprächtig ist. nagut, die Blutelfen machen bilden hier die Ausnahme, aber wie sagt das Sprichwort schon:

Die Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel!

Ich spiele Horde und empfinde keine der Seiten gut oder böse. Die andere Seite "nervt" mich nur ein wenig, aber sonst auch nichts ^^''

so far


----------



## Waro (9. Dezember 2007)

Jarodin schrieb:


> Ich denke mit dem thread ist nicht die Frage "gut" oder "böse" aus der sicht des Spielers gemeint. Schliesslich bedeutet eine rote schrift über nem Char für den Spieler"böse".



Wenn du das so siehst, dann ist die Allianz ganz klar die böse fraktion.
Es gibt mehr Allis als Hordis -> Also sehen die Hordis mehr Allis mit roter schrift als andersrum.

hmm allerdings ist auf PvP-Servern oft die Horde in Überzahl (auf meinem Server 70% Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ... da auf PvE Servern die andere Fraktion nicht rot angezeigt wird.... hmm wär mal eine Interessante statistische Frage ^^

@REM0RiA: Unheimlich? 

Die Städte mal im direkten Vergleich: 
UC-SW
Die einzige Hordenstadt die man als Unheimlich zählen könnte wäre Undercity wegen der komischen Musik und der grünen Gülle... Allerdings schwimmt in Stormwind ja ein Elite Monster im Flüsschen rum, weiss nicht was da unheimlicher ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OG-IF
Orgrimmar ist auf keinen fall unheimlicher als Ironforge, IF ist viel dunkler und OG halt ... in rot gehalten, passend zur Farbe der Horde aber IF deutlich dunkler und verwinkelter, ähnlich wie in OG die "Gasse" oder dieses Tal der Schatten oder so... 

Darnassus-TB
Schonmal im Elfenstädtchen bei Nacht gewesen? Deutlich unheimlicher auch mit den Tempelanlagen als das sehr farbenfrohe Donnerfels.

Exodar-SM
Die Exodar liegt mehr oder weniger auch unter der Erde, dementsprechend dunkel weil kein nartürliches Tageslicht vorhanden ^^
Silbermond dagegen eine klassische Friede-freude-Eierkuchen Stadt. Was ist da bedrohlich?


----------



## fortuneNext (9. Dezember 2007)

Grade die Nachtelfen sind ziemlich böse :O ein eingebiltetes, arrogantes Volk, dass eigentlich immer nur die Weltherrschaft wollte und Päkte mit Sargeras einging.


----------



## Zygron (9. Dezember 2007)

Na das Thema ist mal interessant, hab ich mir schon immer Gedanken drüber gemacht.
Meine Meinung? hm, ich denke das bei der Horde wegen den rauer und böser aussehenden Chars auch mehr dieser "bösen" Spieler zu finden sind. Aber es gibt sie genauso bei der Alli, besonders Kinder ziehts dahin.^^
naja, ich find auch das die meisten Horden Städte unheimlicher aussehen, aber aus jeden Fall gibts bei der Horde ne viel bessere Bewachung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Astranaar, Blut- und Azurwacht, etc deff ich andauern, weiß aber auch das z. B. Das Wegekreut eine beliebte Angriffsstelle ist. Also ist schon (wie 100 mal erwähnt) von der eigegen Sichtweise abhägig. Mehr schreib ich nicht mehr, n8^^


----------



## Jargon (9. Dezember 2007)

die undeads sind die bösen für mich!
egal wie und wo ich sie sehe ich bekomme immer angst^^


----------



## Bloodex (10. Dezember 2007)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Jeder,der die Story seit WC 1 kennt,weiß natürlich,dass es das klassiche gut und böse nicht gibt in WarCraft,wobei man als Rpler als Mensch aus Stormwind natürlich die Orcs hasst,nach dem,was sie einem angetan haben. Leider wird WoW immer mehr von ahnungslosen Deppen überschwemmt,die es nur spielen,weil es gerade cool und CS langweilig ist. Dadurch kommen irgendwelche Deppen und meinen,die Orcs wären ja soo böse,weil in HdR die Orcs auch böse waren und die Elfen müssen alle irgendwie Legolas heißen. Da muss man halt einfach weghören und hoffen,dass die Deppen zu WAR wechseln,wo sie noch viel coolere Dunkelelfen, richtig böse Orcs und voll krass mutierte Barbaren spielen können.
> 
> Da ich aber in WoW auf beiden Seiten spiele und WarCraft seit Teil 1 kenne,bin ich einer der wenigen Spieler,die Ahnung vom SPielhaben und somit nicht loretechnischen Unfug reden.



Beschreibt die Situation sogar recht gut.


----------



## Mearana (10. Dezember 2007)

doch, ja...sehr schönes Thema..


Schadoweye, ich waere dir ausgesprochen dankbar wenn du mir mehr ueber den Verrat der Verlassenen an der Horde erzählen könntest. was mich auch ungeheuer interessiert ist die Geschichte Nerzul`s, Kel`thuzad und der Geißel...also wenn du etwas deines wissens verteilen moechtest...


----------



## Dagon1 (10. Dezember 2007)

Stellt sich doch am Ende die Frage wieso Blizzard uns nur gute Leute spielen lässt?

Ich hätte gerne die Geißel und die brennende Legion als 3. und 4. Fraktion. Genug unterschiedliche Figuren gibt es da ja auch als quasi Rassen. Zombies, Skelette, Geister, Höllenorcs, Verdammnislord, Grubenlords, Eredar........etc.

Und BG mit 4 Fraktionen die jeder gegen jeden kämpfen wäre auch lustig......da wäre viel weniger planbar...............wer weis ob nicht die Horde die Allies und die brennende Legion nicht erst die Geißel auus dem BG hauen bevor es weitergeht.......


Nur mal so ein Gedanke.


----------



## Badumsaen (10. Dezember 2007)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Wer die Romane liest wird wissen, dass weder Allianz, noch Horde wirklich "böse" geltend werden können.


Deswegen is pvp bei wow schwachsinn. War ja am anfang gar nicht geplant, wurde erst später hinzu gepatcht nachdem die comunity danach geschriehen hat.


----------



## Ghodi (10. Dezember 2007)

Jede Kreatur ist ein Individium!


----------



## Mearana (10. Dezember 2007)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Stellt sich doch am Ende die Frage wieso Blizzard uns nur gute Leute spielen lässt?
> 
> Ich hätte gerne die Geißel und die brennende Legion als 3. und 4. Fraktion. Genug unterschiedliche Figuren gibt es da ja auch als quasi Rassen. Zombies, Skelette, Geister, Höllenorcs, Verdammnislord, Grubenlords, Eredar........etc.
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tergenna (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich spiele beide seiten. (gut horde vielleicht ein 'bisschen länger'^^)
Ich habe mir nun auch das Buch Teufelskreis und noch son paar bücher, die überall in der World of Warcraft rumliegen durchgelesen. (sehr lustig in Tarren Mill. Ehemalig Allianzhof daher altes Allianzbuch vor der Kapelle)
Naja. So habe ich auch einmal ein Buch geangelt (oder es ist gedroppt kA) in dem Aufzeichnungen von einem Menschen über ein Geschäft mit einem Untoten stehen. Der Untote hat den Menschen irgendwas gebracht und dafür ... NICHTS bekommen. Böser Mensch. (nagut ich habs auf englisch gelesen und das ding ist lang aber irgendwie so war das ^^) Weiteres Beweismaterial gegen die Menschen: Auf Englisch bedeutet Thrall ungefähr 'Sklave' und von wem wurde Thrall aufgezogen? Von einem Menschen. Wenn das mal nicht eindeutig ist. Andererseits hat Thrall deshalb auch eine gewisse Toleranz für die Menschen, weil er ihre Ziele und Denkweisen besser versteht. Damit kann er sich die Verbündung mit Proudmoore aufbauen. Sehr interessant die Geschichte.
Weiter im Text. Jemand hat gesagt die Gnome sind für den Fall ihrer Stadt verantwortlich. Zum Teil ja, zum Teil nein. Ich hab Gnomeregan zwar nie die instanz gemacht, aber soweit ich das verstanden habe, haben die Gnome böse Gnome verbannt, wegen irgendwas. Die haben sich dann in Lepragnome verwandelt(irgendwie) Lepra ist ne ansteckende Krankheit. Ungefähr wie Pest. Deshalb mussten sie wegen der bösen Angreifergnome die Stadt verlassen und 2tens wegen der seuche, um nicht auch krank zu werden.
Wieder zurück zu Thrall. Ich habe das erste mal verpennt die q zu machen aber ich kan ja mal den Anfang erzählen. Also:
Im Tal der Weisheit sitzt Thrall auf einem Thron und hat eine q für lvl 12er.
östlich von og ist eine höhle mit Anhängern des Brennenden Schwerts oder so was.
Man soll eine Insignie eines der Typen holen, und zu thrall bringen.
Der hat einen Spionage quest für einen und man soll den oberhexenmeister vor der instanz in og ansprechen und ihm die Insignie zeigen.
Daraufhin labert er viel über den Umsturz von Thrall und erzählt einem viel über seine dunklen Pläne.
Wieder zu Thrall, der einem befiehlt die Fädenzieher des ganzen Komplotts zu eliminieren.
Dementsprechend sind die bösen Orks, die, die Thralls Umsturz planen (dunkler rat oder so)
die bösen, für die die menschen alle orks halten. (die sind noch von den Dämonen besessen.)

Oder so. Man ich glaub so viel hab ich noch nie in einem Stück geschrieben^^.Tatsache ist, das ich in den meisten Punkten Schadoweye zustimme. puih fingerkrampf.

Wer gerne solche Konflikte mag und darüber nachdenken auch, sollte mal die Wolkenvolk-Trilogie lesen.
(die hat nichts mit WoW zu tun)
Vielleicht hab ich ein wenig das thema verfehlt, aber alles was ich mir beim lesen des Threads ausgedacht habe ist langsam verschwunden, weil ich über die neuen Argumentationen auch nachdenken musste.
dann bitte ich darum mir zu verzeihen.

PS: Die blutelfen sind nicht böse. Nur eine gruppe von ihnen, die getriebenen. Die haben ungefähr die gleiche Rolle wie die Defias-Bruderschaft in Westfall. Die zivilisierten Blutelfen versuchen ihre Sucht in den Griff zu bekommen. Die ersten quests im startgebiet der Bl.Elfen handeln davon. 

PPS: Man sollte zuerst jede Rasse spielen, bevor man sich ein Urteil bildet.

PPPS: Endlich fertig. puh. sorry, dass ich so viel geschrieben hab.


----------



## Waro (10. Dezember 2007)

Tergenna schrieb:


> Weiter im Text. Jemand hat gesagt die Gnome sind für den Fall ihrer Stadt verantwortlich. Zum Teil ja, zum Teil nein. Ich hab Gnomeregan zwar nie die instanz gemacht, aber soweit ich das verstanden habe, haben die Gnome böse Gnome verbannt, wegen irgendwas. Die haben sich dann in Lepragnome verwandelt(irgendwie) Lepra ist ne ansteckende Krankheit. Ungefähr wie Pest. Deshalb mussten sie wegen der bösen Angreifergnome die Stadt verlassen und 2tens wegen der seuche, um nicht auch krank zu werden.



Soweit ich weiß, wurden sie von den Troggs attackiert. Ihre "Verteidigung" war dann son komisches Gas mit dem sie sich mehr oder weniger selbst vergasten ^^
Joa die meissten flohen dann aus Gnomeregan und der rest... Das Gas wird dann warscheinlich die Lepra verursacht haben -> Lepragnome
Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher...


----------



## Kaladial (10. Dezember 2007)

hi

also wenn man die geschichte betrachtet ist es etwas zwiespältig... 

horde = böse: 
die horden führer gingen einen packt mit sageras ein um ihre eigene macht zu vergrößern
z.b. guldan und sein schattenrat und auch guldans vorgänger ... irgendwas mit n ich habs grad vergessen...
sie alle sind von sageras verdorben worden und haben für ihre eigene macht orcs untote und trolle entsprechend korumpiert... 
orcs wurden z.b. die handlanger der brenden legion 

allianz = böse:
es gibt in der allianz auch sehr viele egoisten und machtbesessene zeitgenossen...
bei den menschen: 
a. blackmoore = hielt thrall als leibeigenen / sklaven gefangen... misshandelte ihn und behandelte ihn verdammt schlecht... (thrall hat sich gerächt und hat ihn gekillt *daumen hoch*)

nachtelf königin + hochlords = sie wurde durch den brunnen der ewigkeit verdroben und als kalimdor gesprengt wurde, verwandelte sie sich und ihre anhänger in nagas 

mediv = mal gut mal böse ... von sageras besetzt ... also auch eine sehr zwiespältige sache
das selbe gilt vor kel'thusat (naxx endboss) er war auch gut bis er von seinem schwert verführt wurde... 

also von daher kann man sagen es gibt auf beiden seiten böses ... 
man kann also nicht sagen es gibt DAS GUTE und DAS BÖSE bei den fraktionen... es ist einfach so das beide fraktionen von den Dämonen beeinflusst werden ... 

und beide seiten haben ihre helden...
horde: orgim doomhammer, hellscream, thrall usw
ally: mediv, rhonin, khadgad (medivs schüler), jaina proudmoore

also das böse sind die dämonen... aber wer gut ist oder nicht das muss jeder für sich entscheiden ... 

mfg Kala


----------



## Tergenna (10. Dezember 2007)

naja ich muss die geschichte nochmal studieren.

zu jemanden der gesagt hat, dass das doch nur ein spiel ist und überhaupt ein märchen:

gespräch zwischen horst und illidan (allimania)

horst: aber illidan, ist das nicht so eine art märchen?
illidan: für ein märchen muss man nicht 13 euro im monat zahlen.

so und für den, der diesen wunderbar aufklärenden thread begonnen hat:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4tt (10. Dezember 2007)

wie war das noch gleich?

"Nur ein toter Nichtmensch ist ein guter Nichtmensch!" - Garithos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfkruemel (10. Dezember 2007)

also wenn ich mir so den ersten beitrag durchlese, dann sind meiner meinung nach nur die menschen böse... rassisten-pack hoch 10... die anderen völker halten sich eher im mittelbereich, wobei sich manche aber wohl mit dne falschen verbündet haben... stellt euch ma vor alles würde gegen die menschen stellen... wär ma urkomisch^^
aber das erklärt, warum ich nen tauren spiele... sanfter riese, der aber für die  als "böse" verschrieene horde kämpft^^


----------



## Gruftlord (11. Dezember 2007)

Die Blutelfen sind nicht böse, jedenfalls nicht absichtlich. Sie sind schlicht und ergreifend verzweifelt, und greifen nach einem Strohhalm um ihre Zivilisation nicht untergehen zu lassen, was ja auch verständlich ist. Arthras hat die Quelle ihrer Macht zerstört, den Sonnenbrunnen. Und sie werden noch immer von der Geißel belagert. Deshalb haben sie auch einen Naaru gefangengenommen um seine Macht nutzen zu können(was auch die Erklärung ist warum es Paladine bei der Horde gibt, die haben ein göttliches Wesen im Keller). Dass das nicht die feine englische Art ist, schon klar. Aber dass der Kampf gegen die Geißel Opfer fordert, müssten ja auch die Allis verstehen...

Die Horde musste sich eben anpassen. Gutes Beispiel ist hier auch Schreckenslord Varimathras. Habt ihr euch schonmal gefragt warum ein Offizier der brennenden Legion neben Sylvanas, der Königin der Verlassenen steht? Nun... Sylvanas hat die Schreckenslords gejagt und getötet, um sich für ihr untotendasein zu rächen. Varimathras hat sie vor die Wahl gestellt, zu sterben, oder Ihr und den Verlassen zu dienen. Er hat sich für die gefolgschaft entschieden, und kämpft jetzt gegen Arthas und die Legion. Und Allianzler die versuchen UC zu raiden.


----------



## B.Diamond (12. Dezember 2007)

@kaladial soweit ich weiß wurde nicht kel sondern Arthas der Lichking durch das schwert böse vorher war er doch ein pala, und wollte das schwert weil er irgendwie erfahren hat das es mächti ist und damit wollte er den alten lichking aufhalten... mitt ungeahneten folgen

das schwert heißt "Frostmoune"


----------



## Kaladial (12. Dezember 2007)

B.Diamond schrieb:


> @kaladial soweit ich weiß wurde nicht kel sondern Arthas der Lichking durch das schwert böse vorher war er doch ein pala, und wollte das schwert weil er irgendwie erfahren hat das es mächti ist und damit wollte er den alten lichking aufhalten... mitt ungeahneten folgen
> 
> das schwert heißt "Frostmoune"




stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst... kel thusat würde von arthas nur neu beschworen als dieser zum lichking geworden ist bzw sich mit der esenz verbunden hatte...
aber in irgend nem blizz video sieht man auch wie kel thusat von gut zu böse wird...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Dezember 2007)

*Rote Alarmlampe aufleuchten lass*

@Similion: FALSCH!

und wie die Darkspeer was mit den Arathis zu tun haben! ALLE Trolle bis auf die Eistrolle waren einmal die "Amani" Die amani waren ein Stamm unter dem sich die anderen Stämme vereinigten. Die Darkspeer zählen dazu. Zusätzlich ist das Schwer Trol´kalar eine Beleidigung gegen sie, da es "Trolltöter" bedeutet. und zum anderen Mätzeln sie sich gegen alles was in Stranglet rumläuft und da zählen Menschen ganz klar dazu, Booty Bay war ja auch mal ne Menschenstadt^^

Zum Verrat der Verlassenen an der Horde gibt es net viel zu sagen, mach die Quest im bettlerschlupfwinkel und les dir das ggenau durch. selbst ein Spieler mit einstelligem IQ wird erkennen was abgeht^^

z.B.: "Für die Horde" 

"War das so richtig?"


XD ich kann immernoch darüber lachen wie der Apotheker versucht dir glauben zu machen er wär ein Mitglied der "echten" Horde^^



 Was die Gnome angeht: 

Troggs greifen Gnomeregan an, unter der Führung des Stellvertretenden Regenen Gnomeregans, dieser ist nurn Endboss. Das Gas wurde als waffe eingesetzt, aber wie es dazu kam dass auch die Gnome davon betroffen wurden kann ich nicht sagen. Tatsache ist dass die Lepragnome den Verstand verloren haben. 

Kennt wer das Lied "Krebskolonie" von der Band "Eisregen"? Das erinnert mich immer daran....

"...Mein Hirn zersetzt sich, beständig, mit jeder Stunde..."

XD

so long...


Schadoweye


Ps: Mich persönlich anschreiben bei genauen infos!
net nur hier reinschreiben!


----------



## Baalrok (12. Dezember 2007)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> Wir Allianzler sagen da einfach Hordis/Hordler oder "Zitat eines Mitspielers: "Solche Arschgeigen, ich wette das sind in rl alles nur Psychopaten ohne Sonderschulabschluss die es nciht mal hinkriegen werden Hartz4 zu empfangen""



Stimmt, sie haben einen besseren Schulabschluss und wenn man einen Job hat, muss man kein Hartz IV empfangen... Bei den Allies frage ich mich öfters mal, ob der Pippimann wirklich sooo klein sein kann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Bösen sind eindeutig die Menschen!  Sie erfinden die Achse des Bösen (Tauren, Untote, Trolle, Orcs). Die Zwerge, Elfen und diese Kickerfiguren glauben das einfach mal und unterstützen einen Krieg gegen diese Achse. So richtig hinterfragt wird das dann auch nicht, soll wohl stimmen... An irgendetwas erinnert mich das - RL-Zeitgeschehen?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Dezember 2007)

Junge kriech wieder unter deinen Stein!

Witze über diese Zeit macht man nicht!

Was damals passiert ist ist weit aus schlimmer als du es denkst sonst könntest du nicht darüber lachen!


----------



## Baalrok (12. Dezember 2007)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Junge kriech wieder unter deinen Stein!
> 
> Witze über diese Zeit macht man nicht!
> 
> Was damals passiert ist ist weit aus schlimmer als du es denkst sonst könntest du nicht darüber lachen!



Lachen? Wer lacht hier? Nix, was in irgendeiner Geschichte erzählt wird, gab es nicht auch schon RL. Das echte Leben schreibt die merkwürdigsten Geschichten... Außerdem, welche Zeit meinst du? Ich helfe dir nochmal auf die Sprünge: Achse des Bösen, Altes Europa und so... 

Oder ist der kleine Pippimann Anstoß der Aussage "Kriech wieder unter deinen Stein!"???? *LACH*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann nichts anderes tun als meine Aussage zu wiederholen:




Junge kriech wieder unter deinen Stein!

Witze über diese Zeit macht man nicht!

Was damals passiert ist ist weit aus schlimmer als du es denkst sonst könntest du nicht darüber lachen!




Ich glaube das sollte man unter jeden deiner Posts setzen. Natürlich ist Quasi alles an Story so ähnlich auch im RL passiert, das heißt aber nicht dass du so nen shice schreiben must. Ach ja noch was: das selbe hätt ich dem Deppen der im Weißen Haus sitz auch an den Kopf geworfen! 


Aber das Thema lassen wir hier ruhen das können wir mit PM weiterführen wenn du unbedingt willst...
hier geht´s um WoW!


----------



## Baalrok (12. Dezember 2007)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts anderes tun als meine Aussage zu wiederholen:
> Junge kriech wieder unter deinen Stein!
> 
> Witze über diese Zeit macht man nicht!
> ...



Du kannst dich 100x zitieren Johannes B. Kerner... wayne

Wann ich hier fertig bin, bestimme ich noch immer selber. 

Keine Ahnung was du in meinem Post liest (Witze über diese Zeit?) oder anscheinend zu lesen hoffst? Irgendwie passt deine Reaktion sowas von nicht zu meinem Post... Aber das kannst du ja mit dir selbst per PM klarmachen... 

So, jetzt bin ich fertig...


----------



## Mahoni-chan (13. Dezember 2007)

Die einzigen Bösen sind doch nach wie vor die Legion mit ihren Dämonenlords...

Ich mein hey - Kriege gibt es in WoW *nur* durch Missverständnisse. Irgendein Dämon hat irgendeinem Wesen (ganz gleich ob Mensch oder Ork) etwas eingeflüstert und ihm was versprochen und so nimmt das ganze seinen Lauf
Siehe Roman "WoW - Teufelskreis"
Ein niederer Dämon verspricht einem Menschen ruhm und Ehre und Geld, etc... alles was man sich wünschen kann um nicht Arm zu sein - dieser Gründet daraufhin eine Sekte, welche sich gegen die Orks richtet.
Zeitgleich tut er selbiges mit einigen Anhängern der Horde. Nach ersten Angriffen von Menschen gegen die Horde (angezettelt des Dämonens durch diese Sekte) sind diese natürlich dabei...
Diese Sekte ist übrigens das "Flammende Schwert" / "Burning Blade XX" / "Searing Blade YY"
Jene, welche wir auf den Weg nach 70 mehrfach bekämpen...

Der Konflikt zwischen Orks und Menschen war zu groß... Der Anfang war zu mies gelaufen, da Sargeras-Medivh die Orks sofort nach ihrer Ankunft gegen die Menschen aufgebracht hat...
Der kleinste Auslöser kann eine riesige Lawine (des Krieges) hervorrufen...


Genauso ist es ja auch mit den Draenai und den Orks gelaufen... Die Man'ari (Kil'jaeden, Archimonde und die "verpesteten" anderen Draenai) haben einen Ork-Shamanen (Ner'zhul) "beschmutzt" dieser verkündete den Krieg, bis er viel zu spät seinen Fehler einsehen musste. Doch es war zu spät, denn Kil'jaeden hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon den Schüler Gul'dan als wahren Anführer erkoren (im Hintergrund) und so nimmt alles seinen lauf...

Es ist IMMER die Legion... Nichts wirklich böses kommt von Horde/Allianz direkt... Orks und Menschen sind nicht wirklich verschieden, doch durch die ganzen Konflikte geraten sie immerwieder aneinander...

/mahoni


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du deinen eigenen Post nicht verstehst kann ich dir nicht helfen....



Das mit den Dämonen kann man so sehen aber an der Geschichte mit dem Alteractal z.B.: ist das doch schon eher der Starrsinn 
der Zwerge der den Konflikt dort ausgelöst hat. 

Ach ja ich glaube mich entsinnen zu können dass Thrall einmal sagte dass Horde und Allianz garnicht wirklich in einem Krieg wären.... 
Najo kann mich hier auch irren bin mir hierbei net so sicher^^


----------



## Mahoni-chan (13. Dezember 2007)

Wobei wenn ich mich recht entsinne die Zwerge ohnehin so ein wenig außen vor stehen?
Prinzipiell genauso wie die Trolle früher zu den Orks standen, oder nicht?

Müsste es allerdings auch nochmal genau nachlesen...


----------



## Enoen (13. Dezember 2007)

also ich sehe das so... wenn ein hordler mich angreift(ich bin ally) sag ich böser hordler leck mich  und wenn ich  nen hordi angreife sag ich auch du tust mir leid schweine backe lache hol mir daran ein runter und seh mich als bösen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zermeran (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde ja auch, das es kein "Gut und Böse" gibt bei den 2 Fraktionen!!


Aber, was mir gestern aufgefallen ist:

Talent beim Schamanen:

Kampfrausch = Horde
Heldentum = Allianz

mhhh, hört sich irgendwie wieder wie ein Vorurteil an...


----------



## meckermize (13. Dezember 2007)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, den Thread gibt es noch nicht, hab ihn zumindest in meinem Schnelldurchlauf nicht gesehen.
> Nun, wie der Name schon sagt habe ich mich mit dem Vorurteil befasst, dass die Monster/Mutanten/Untoten etc. immer die bösen sein müssen.
> Dabei muss man bei WoW sagen, dass es ziemlich ausgewogen ist, wenn nicht sogar die Allianz die böse Seite verkörpert.
> 
> ...




Huhu.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die allis sind im gegensatz zu den hordlern eh schweinepriester wie ich finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auserdem kommt ständig sowas wie das sie auf den hordi spucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ganz egal wie das damals war für mich sind die allis die fiesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranomar (13. Dezember 2007)

Also aus meiner Sicht hat die Horde fast nix getan, die Allianz aber schon.


Orcs= friedliches Volk, dass sie Azeroth angegriffen haben und die Draenei fast alle töteten, ist nicht ihr verschulden. Sie wurden gezwungen. ka wie der eine schamane da hies der verraten hat, mit dem packt  da.^^
warsong haben sie alles fair gemacht nachtelfen haben ashenvale an brennende legion verloren. nach dem kampf am berg hjal, waren die orcs dann halt schneller.

Trolle= waren früher mächtigstes volk, über all waren sie. wurden aber von menschen nachtelfen und früher auch hochelfen getötet., nur weil die land wollten. zudem haben nachtelfen einen hass gegen sie, da man behauptet nachtelfen waren früher trolle nur haben sie sich verändert als sie auf den brunnen des lebens(wie der auch heisst) trafen. daher die langen Ohren bei elfen

Tauren: tauren hatten nie probs ausser mit zentauren. aber als zwerge einfach in ihre lande eintragen, verteidigen sie sich nur.

blutelfen: ist alles bissel komisch wurden von garithos missbraucht. mir scheints als ob die blutelfen auf azeroth noch für kelthas sind aber die in der schwerbenwelt sich gespalten haben.

untote: verteidigen ihre lande und kämpfen gegen menschen, aber vorallem gegen geisel.

menschen: gut verteidigen ihre lande und hatten lange probs. aber die vom blackrock gehören net mehr zu den grüen orcs. also kein grund. zudem meinen sie immer noch tirisfal gehört zu ihnen. die willenslosen verteidigen ihre lande, wollen jedoch eine neue seuche.

nachtelfen: undankbarstes volk zuerst killen sie die menschen und orcs, als die ihre(geliebten wälder) eindringen, dabei wollen sie doch nur die brennende kegion aufhalten. sie killen trolle ohne grund orcs auch. wegen ihnen ist der ganze kontinent gespelten wegen ihnen kam die brennende legion, wegen dem brunnen da. hochgeborenen waren hochnäsig und eingebildet. nachtelfen haben am meisten unheil über ganz azeroth gebracht, man muss nur die geschichte kennen.

zwergen: haben den menschen geholfen orcs abzuschlachten(hatten ja allianz). wegen ihnen sind troggs überall. sonst eigentlich lieb, ausser dass sie überall eindringen, wegen ihrer vergangenheit.

gnome: hat auch geholfen, mit der technologie modernes kriegsgerät zu geben. sonst nix verfeindetes gegen die horde

draenei: ausser wegend en orcs, vond enne sie fast ausgelöscht wurden. nix wirklich aussergegen die brennende legion


fazit: allianz haben im schnitt mehr böses gemacht, als die horde. nur wird böse mit hässlich in verbindung gebracht, gesichter halt usw^^, dann mit net so hoher technologie. baustyl merkt man das ja. natürlich auch hautfarbe. menschen usw sehen halt aus wie wir^^, wenn auch bissel scheps zwerge eigentlich auch, elfen und gnome auch, ausser draenei.


im spiel is halt verhalten, sow ie der spieler wirklich is im rl. git halt solche die sind gerne fies usw^^. hat halt wenig mit dem volk oder angehörigkeit zu tun. wobei halt auf allianz mehr noobs sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sry wegen den vielen fehlern. der text musste schnell, schnell hin. muss gleich in schule



mfg Dranomar


----------



## Sporlingsschmaus (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizzard möchte wohl keine klare Gut vs. Böse Zuordnung. Daher ist die Sache halt wie sie ist. Alle haben irgendwann irgendeinen Mist gebaut und geben den damit den Anlass zum Ingame-Konflikt. Ohne diesen Konflikt gäbe es kein PvP, ausser der eines Rollenspiels (ja das soll WOW sein) unwürdigen Arena (manche nennen das auch Rummelboxen). Blizzard lenkt die Spieler von Allianz oder Horde durch Questinhalte und Story aber geschickt in die Feindschaft hinein. Und manche Leute vergessen dabei sogar das es ein Spiel ist....
Nur gut, das mein Krieger für Mitleid oder tiefsinnige Reflektionen nicht genug Int hat und einfach weiter die Gegenseite metzeln kannn.


----------



## Heinzitaur (13. Dezember 2007)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> ROFL ich sag euch mal was angeht....
> 
> Tauren= Kämpfen ihre Schuld ab an den Orcs ebenso wie die Gnome an den Zwergen.
> Gleichzeitig hegen sie einen Jahrtausende alten Hass auf die Nachtelfen



Das stimmt so aber nicht mehr so ganz. Die Tauren erhielten Hilfe von den Orcs im Kampf gegen die Zentauren, die sie beide aus Mulgore vertreiben konnten, um den Tauren nach Jahren wieder so etwas wie eine feste Heimat zu geben. Daher rührt die Loyalität gegenüber den Orcs und somit der Horde als Ganzem.
Das mit den Nachtelfen ist so aber mit 100%er Sicherheit nicht (mehr?) richtig. Tauren und Nachtelfen sind Begründer des Zirkels des Cenarius, außerdem schlossen Hamuul Runetotem und Malfurion Stormrage im letzten Krieg gegen die Legion Freundschaft und Malfurion lehrte den Tauren die Wege der Druiden...also von Feindschaft kann hier keine Rede sein...ich würde sogar sagen, diese beiden Völker haben am wenigsten mit dem Konflikt an sich zu tun.

Aber es ist wie einige vor mir bereits sagten Anssichtssache wer böse ist bzw gut. Kommt halt auf die Seite an auf der man im Spiel steht. Die einzigen, die über Leichen gehen (wow was ein Wortwitz) sind die Untoten, denen die Horde ja nur Mittel zum Zweck ist, und die Menschen, die fieberhaft auf ihren angeblichen Rechten (zB auch auf Tirisfal) bestehen.


----------



## Mamasus (13. Dezember 2007)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> ich als hordler sage das allys sind böse weil die hauen stendig grundlos mein twink bis ich umlogen muss um sie zu begraben danach rufen die hilfe und kommen zu 2-5 auf ein dorf wo viele lowis sind naja wenn man nicht gegen 70er ankommt müssen schwächere daran glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also mal so gesehen, glaube ich war es "Hordies"^^ also ganz normal verniedlicht mit "ies"^^


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (13. Dezember 2007)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Das mit den Dämonen kann man so sehen aber an der Geschichte mit dem Alteractal z.B.: ist das doch schon eher der Starrsinn
> der Zwerge der den Konflikt dort ausgelöst hat.



Nur mal so als Info, die Orcs die dort leben sind die Fremdlinge auch wenn sie dort seit X Jahrzehnten leben.
Orcs stammen nicht aus Azeroth oder Kalimdor, also haben die Zwerge,die ja von den Irdenen abstammen (die wieder rum aus Kalimdor Stammen),das recht auf ihrem Ursprünglichen Gebiet nach ihrer Vergangenheit zu suchen. 

Die Orcs sind im Alterac die Fremdlinge und die Zwerge die Ursprünglichen Bewohner    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoeMT384 (13. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> darf ich was fragen,dass zu 60% off-topic ist?
> 
> wir hordler nennen die alianzler ja im algemeinen allis.mich hat immer gefragt,ob die allis für hordler auch sone "verniedlichung" hatten.kann mir das n alli veraten?^^



Hordies^^

Im Alteractal heißt es dann immer: diese ver****ten Hordies überall. Die Schreibweise wechselt natürlich zwischen "Hordie", "Hordy" oder "Hordling" hin und her.

MfG
Moe


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. Dezember 2007)

1. Die zwerge sind in das Land der Frostwölfe eingedrungen! die Zwerge waren da nie und haben da nix zu suchen

Shadoweye: Nein Schadoweye, das ist nicht richtig. Die suchen da nach der Antwort auf ihre Herkunft.

Schadoweye: Mowl das tun die net!^^


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (13. Dezember 2007)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> 1. Die zwerge sind in das Land der Frostwölfe eingedrungen! die Zwerge waren da nie und haben da nix zu suchen
> 
> Shadoweye: Nein Schadoweye, das ist nicht richtig. Die suchen da nach der Antwort auf ihre Herkunft.
> 
> Schadoweye: Mowl das tun die net!^^




Schadow, die Orcs sind von Medhiv und Gul´dan nach Azeroth verfrachtet worden,der Frostwolfclan wurde aus der Horde verbannt und Siedelte sich als Fremdlinge dort an.

Das geschah aber alles NACH den Ereignissen im Krieg der Ahnen als die Kontinente entstanden. Die Irdenen lebten VOR dem Frostwolfclan im Alterac und von daher sind die Orcs dort die Fremdlinge.


----------



## Ravenhawwk (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich kenn mich in der Geschichte von WoW nicht so gut aus. Ich weiss nur dass die Nachtelfen und Tauren hauptsächlich ihre Ruhe wollen und im einklang mit der Natur leben.
Die Zwerge und Gnome sind da ähnlich, Nur muss man bei denen "einklang mit der Natur" gegen "saufen" ersetzen.^^
Die böseste Rasse der Allies sind sicherlich die Menschen. Die Trolle bei der Horde haben wirklich allen Grund sauer zu sein. Bei den Orcs kommts mir so vor als ob die aus Prinzip mies gelaunt sind.
Wirkliche Schweinehunde sind dann noch die Untoten die der Horde sofort in den Rücken fallen würden wenn sie ihr Ziel erreicht haben und die Blutelfen. Die sind ja eigentlich nur sauer dass sie keiner mehr mitspielen lässt.

In der Auslegung der Spieler ist aber eines klar erkennbar: Allies sind die Guten und Hordler die Bösen. Da muss man sich nur die Gildennamen anschauen.
Beispiele von Vek`lor gefällig?
Allianz: Guardian of Light, Orden des Lichts, Beschützer Azeroths, Orden der Gerechtigkeit, ...
Horde: Stoned Raiders from Hell, End of Days, Orden der Finsternis, Drunken Styler, ...
Am besten fand ich den Tauren den ich neulich gesehen habe. Gilde "Ich morde für die Horde" - und ich tret dir auf den Schwanz für die Allianz^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (14. Dezember 2007)

Öhhm die Zwerge lebten niemals im Alteracgebirge, das war fast alles Heimat der Menschen. Die aber sind entweder alle Tot oder Mitglieder des Syndikats.  Die Zwerge kamen erst vor weniger als einem Jahrzehnt dort hin um etwas auszubuddeln. Die Frostwölfe lebten da schon lange als die Zwerge kamen und lebten auch zu Zeiten Alteracs da, wurden nur nie bemerkt weil sie sich in einem unwirtlichem Gebiet niederließen.

Die Zwerge sind klare Invasoren die das Recht der Frostwölfe nicht annerkennen wollen.

so long....

Schadoweye


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (14. Dezember 2007)

haha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie ihr hier alle an der geschichte dreht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jede der seiten hat gute und böse seiten...
wobei ich die allianz für böser halte da sie in der geschiche gern mal einfach jemanden verraten...
und auch lieber mal ein anderes volk aus ihrer heimat vertreiben wollen...

sorry für fehler im text...


----------



## Kazzenkat (7. April 2008)

Achereto schrieb:


> Ohne den Thread gelesen zu haben:
> 
> Die Horde ist wild, die Allianz ist zivilisiert. Deshalb vertragen die sich nicht.
> 
> ...




Einsporuch, Euer Ehren:

Die Tauren sind nicht wild, sondern ein sehr zivilisiertes Volk


Und der ewige Kampf der beiden Fraktionen gegeneinander ist schlichweg unlogisch (und nur dazu da, das Spiel als solches in Gang zu halten).

Im RL wäre es viel vernünftiger, sich gegen die legion zusammen zu tun:
Lieber zu zweit auf einem Geldhaufen sitzen, als allein auf einem Schutthaufen ;-)


Kazzenkat (Ally) bzw Thermioc (Hordler)


----------



## Te-Rax (7. April 2008)

Horde = Gut
Allianz= Gut

Brennende Legion = Böse
Die Geißel            = Böse


MfG


----------



## Scred (7. April 2008)

geißel=nix gut
brennende legion=böse
allianz=bös,weil sie die untoten immer wieder angreifen(wie im kloster oder roter kreuzzug)und die trolle fast ausgerottet wurden
horde=naja beides wollte frieden bekommt ihn aber nicht also allys killen

beide sind nich ganz ´´gut´´aber aus verschiedenen gründen


----------



## chinsai (7. April 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Untote:
> -was die Ansichten der Menschen angeht, siehe Orcs
> -haben ihren freien Willen zurückerlangt, Menschen wollen trotzdem keinen Frieden
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich nicht irre waren die untoten früher die menschen von lordareon(sry wenn falsch geschrieben) und wurden von der horde zu untoten verzaubert(wenn man das so sagen kann)


----------



## coolman356 (7. April 2008)

es gibt nur eine böse Rasse, ob im Reallife oder im Spiel

Der Mensch...


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre waren die untoten früher die menschen von lordareon(sry wenn falsch geschrieben) und wurden von der horde zu untoten verzaubert(wenn man das so sagen kann)


...
ich gebe einen tipp:
nicht horde, sondern _geissel_


----------



## Muzga (7. April 2008)

Draenei = Rasse Eredar = böse haben sich abgekapselt = gute Eredar = Draenei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingfra (8. April 2008)

Horde ist pöse, Pasta!

;-)


----------



## Shênya (8. April 2008)

Die mieseste hinterhältigste und böseste Klasse? Mensch. Und nich nur im Spiel..

Ansonsten ausgeglichen was das Spiel betrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berndl (8. April 2008)

Is doch wie in echt.

Zb. Die USA (unsere Verbündeten) sagen Irak Afghanistan und Co. sind böse.
Beinahe keiner hier bei uns kennt die waren Gründe über den Golfkrieg.
KRIEG GEGEN DEN TERROR^^
genau eher ein nachgereichter grund für einen Rohstoffkrieg der schon länger brodelt...

Irak , Afghanistan... sagen wir sind die bösen weil wir ihnen den Krieg gebracht haben...

Also alle reine Ansichtssache.

Außerdem die waren bösen in WoW sind immer noch die Dämonen und  die Geisel.

VOTE HORDE + ALLIANZ ggn. GEISEL UND DÄMONEN
natürlich ich immer aber mehr Bündniss wäre toll.
Ich versteh zB: nich wieso die Leute auf PvP Servern sich auf der Insel abschlachten wenn sie zusammenarbeiten würden kämen wir schneller voran.
Fast nur PvP server in den letzten Rängen.

MFG BERNDL


----------



## Mage_Nathrezim (8. April 2008)

Mal ganz von der Geschichte abgesehen, wer Allianz spielt sagt Horde ist böse und anders herum. Ich finde das alle gut und böse sind. Man kann nicht einfach mal fest machen wer besser oder schlechter ist. 

Wir werden weiter gegeneinander kämpfen da es sonst bestimmt auch langweilig wird^^ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shariko (8. April 2008)

Also dieses Gut-Böse-Prinzip sollte man eigentlich über Bord werfen, denn im Prinzip verfolgt jedes Volk in WoW seine eigenen Ziele. Ob die immer ganz koscher sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass jeder nun seine Gründe hat, so und nicht anders zu handeln und deswegen noch lange nicht gut oder böse ist. Man muß es so sehen, es gibt solche und solche, nur dass sich Allianz und Horde wieder etwas im Klinsch liegen (naja, eigentlich SEHR im Klinsch liegen), aber deswegen weder die eine noch die andere Seite böse bzw. gut ist.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2008)

die allies sind ganz doll böse! die wolln mich immer töten.. selbst wenn ich auf der sunwellinsel bei den questgebern zwischen den 2 arkanwachen stehe^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (8. April 2008)

Allianz=Menschliches bündnis
Horde=zusammenraufen der verschieden Clans


Sagt mir nur eins der einzige Gute bin ja wohl ich!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnutz (8. April 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Menschen:
> -sind gegen alle, die ihnen nicht zumindest ähneln, bzw. mit denen sie nicht schon lange verbündet sind



Draenei?


@topic: Es stimmt schon, in WoW müsste man eigentlich sagen Horde und Allianz = gut, Dämonen und so = böse, d. h. man kann keine böse Rasse spielen. Düster natürlich schon ^^.
Wer Horde spielt, weil er "böse" sein will, hat keine Ahnung.

Übrigens, soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe, gibts im Warhammer mit Chaos und Ordnung nur 2 "böse" Parteien, so wie es klingt, scheinen ja die von der Ordnung ziemlich fanatisch und Inquisitatorisch zu sein. ^^ Also Warhammer = böse, WoW = gut xD


----------



## Shênya (8. April 2008)

Gnutz schrieb:


> Draenei?
> @topic: Es stimmt schon, in WoW müsste man eigentlich sagen Horde und Allianz = gut, Dämonen und so = böse, d. h. man kann keine böse Rasse spielen. Düster natürlich schon ^^.
> Wer Horde spielt, weil er "böse" sein will, hat keine Ahnung.
> 
> Übrigens, soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe, gibts im Warhammer mit Chaos und Ordnung nur 2 "böse" Parteien, so wie es klingt, scheinen ja die von der Ordnung ziemlich fanatisch und Inquisitatorisch zu sein. ^^ Also Warhammer = böse, WoW = gut xD



mist dann hab ichs verpeilt. Hab doch die Blutelfe nur weil ich richtig süss hinterhältig sein wollte und dies die passende Klasse dafür fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn ich richtig mies drauf bin log ich eigentlich auf meine ud hexe xD


----------



## Wongaar (8. April 2008)

Sagt mal ist euch langweilig das ihr uralte Threads wieder auspacken müsst, wobei sich die Leute ständig im Kreis drehen und es immer das alte Lied bleiben wird?^^


----------



## razaros (8. April 2008)

also ich spiel zwar nua horde aba trotzdem würd ich ma sagen keiner is wirklich gut oder böse fast jeder der rassen haben ihre eigene art und was das killen von twinks oda so angeht das machen beide seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravencall (8. April 2008)

meiner Meinung nach sind die Menschen böse, weil sie, wie Gothmorg schon geschrieben hat, einfach den Krieg mit allen wollen die nur teilweise anderer Meinung sind.


----------



## -CyraX- (8. April 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, den Thread gibt es noch nicht, hab ihn zumindest in meinem Schnelldurchlauf nicht gesehen.
> Nun, wie der Name schon sagt habe ich mich mit dem Vorurteil befasst, dass die Monster/Mutanten/Untoten etc. immer die bösen sein müssen.
> Dabei muss man bei WoW sagen, dass es ziemlich ausgewogen ist, wenn nicht sogar die Allianz die böse Seite verkörpert.
> 
> ...




die Untoten waren wohl Nie menschen oder wie xD


----------



## Ematra (8. April 2008)

Tjoa, für das Spiel hat der Threadersteller schonmal erkannt, dass die Begriffe "Gut" und "Böse" relativ sind und im Auge des Betrachters liegen. Jetzt muss sich diese Erkenntis nur noch für´s real life durchsetzen. Was nicht geschehen wird, da diese Begriffe von religiösen Führern ganz unterschiedlicher Art und Herkunft vereinnahmt sind, die sie für manipulative Zwecke benutzen können. Oder der Präsident einer Großmacht verwendet sie, auch im Namen pseudoreligiöser Argumentationsstränge, und spricht von der Achse des Bösen, um damit seinen ganz privaten Kreuzzug zu rechtfertigen.

"Gut" und "Böse" gibt es nicht. Es gibt eine ethische Grundprogrammierung, die aufgrund evolutionärer Prozesse in den Genen verankert ist und es Menschen ermöglicht, in Gruppen zusammenzuleben und so ihre Fähigkeiten zu bündeln. Alles, was darüber hinaus geht, ist in starkem Maße durch Kultur und Erziehung geprägt. Was in der einen Kultur ganz normal erscheint, ist in der anderne die Ausgeburt der Hölle. Uns erscheinen Fundamentalisten vielleicht böse, wenn sie andere Leute in die Luft sprengen, aber der Fundamentalist ist überzeugt, seinem Gott etwas Gutes zu tun, indem er die Ungläubigen, die gegen sein Wort handeln, zu bekehren versucht.

Andere Menschen werden mit dem Etikett "Gut" oder "Böse" behaftet, um sie auf- oder abzuwerten. Das dient dazu, sich mit diesen Menschen zu verbinden oder sich von ihnen abzugrenzen. In aller Regel werden damit klare Zwecke verfolgt. Diese Begriffe werden einem von anderen Menschen übergestülpt, es gibt dafür keine objektiven Kriterien.

Die Horde ist somit nicht böse, sondern wird von der Allianz so bezeichnet. Dies dient dazu, die Feindschaft zu schüren, damit die Truppen kampfbereit bleiben. Auf Hordenseite wird es entsprechend gehandhabt. Im Endeffekt geht es immer um das Gleiche. Den Kampf um Land, Ressourcen, Reichtümer und Macht.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (8. April 2008)

is wirklich n vorurteil..

ich werd aufm bg immer angespuckt und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowas machen wir hordler doch ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blutdurst!


----------



## Erustan (8. April 2008)

Wer sagt denn das die Allianz gut ist? und die Horde böse?

Es sind 2 Fraktionen mehr nicht.

Das Böse ist die brennende Legion.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2008)

gnome sind schwul 
zwerge sind fett
tauren durch einen psycho mensch gezeugt der auf kühe stand
UD hässliche dinger
trolle mutierte frösche mit hauer
b11 arogante n811
n811 baumschmuser
orks grüne fette dinger
Draeneis sind inteligente quallen
Menschen sind nachkommen von den affen

so mfg 

ach ja alle sind böse 
auser...

MURLOCS


----------



## dragon1 (8. April 2008)

vorposter


----------



## Lazze (8. April 2008)

richtiger kinder thread


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

Lazze schrieb:


> richtiger kinder thread



sagt der der 10tausend sinnlose umfragen erstellt^^

mfg


----------



## Edanos (9. April 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es auch immer Amerikaner = Gut, Irak = Böse,
> 
> Es kommt auf den Standpunkt an, grundsätzlich kämpfen die Fraktionen wegen ihrer Terretorien (ich verteidige Grundsätzlich Ashenvale, Darkshore und Teldrassil (Nachtelf Druide auf RP-PVP-Server)), dagegen "verteidigen" ein paar meiner Freunde (leider auf Hordenseite -.-) das Brachland, obwohl die "Angreifer" nur OOC´ler sind die in die HdW wollen.
> 
> ...



ALSO BITTE... ALSO BITTEEEEE... Wo bitteschön haben die Iraker die Amerikaner angegriffen? Sagmal geht es dir noch gut?

Jemand der keine Ahnung über die Sachlage hat, darf auch nichtmal ein kleines Wörtchen zu einem ihm unwissenden Thema ablassen... Frechheit sowas... Bitte erstmal Informieren gehen bevor man so einen Müll erzählt. -.-


----------



## Huntergottheit (9. April 2008)

Die Allianz ist böser als die Horde.


----------



## Bignova (9. April 2008)

Ich würde sagen die beiden Fraktionen sind ziemlich neutral,denkt mal an die Scherbenwelt,da arbeitet sogar die Horde zusammen mit den Allianzlern gegen die brennende Legion,aber man muß auf Warcraft 3 durch(gecheatet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) haben um komplett zwischen gut und böse unterscheiden zu können

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deasaster (9. April 2008)

Ist doch in allen Spielen so, in denen es 2 oder mehr spielbare Fraktionen gibt, jeder hält die Seite die er am liebsten spielt für die Guten.
Siehe C&C (GDI,NOD).

Oder auch bei Mensch ärgere dich nicht, wenn ich die blauen Spielsteine habe mag ich die roten auch nicht und werf sie immer vom Feld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mich interessieren würde, spielen die Leute die z.B. GDI gern gespielt haben eher Allianz und die Noddies Horde?


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> Die Allianz ist böser als die Horde.



scherbenwelt kurz nach bc denk (pvp server)
nein eindeutig nicht neutral^^

mfg


----------



## Shrukan (9. April 2008)

Ich denke dieses Vorurteil, dass Horde böse ist, ist nicht gemeint wie sie sich verhält oder wie es in der Geschichte aussieht.
Ich denke eher dass das Vorurteil "Böse" auf kommt weil die Horde böse aussieht ^^
Son Untoter oder ein Ork sehen schon gefährlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für die Jüngeren WoW-Spieler sind das dann ganz Böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (9. April 2008)

Lazze schrieb:


> richtiger kinder thread



Genau, und wie wir alle wissen sind Ein-Zeilen-Posts ja unglaublich kreativ und erwachsen -.-


----------



## bigmarvin (17. November 2008)

Also ich habe nichts gegen Allys ich mach immer nette Emotions aber ich kann es net leiden wenn man im Brachland ist und der ganze chatt mit ANGRIFF AUF WEGEKREUZ zugespamt ist.
Ich kann es auch nicht leiden wenn die mich killen(Ohne Grund).
Fazit:Ich habe nichts gegen Allys manche sind nett manche greifen an.


----------



## Brotzkopp (15. April 2009)

1. Die Nachtelfen (Allianz) war zu machtgierig was alles böse in die WElt gebracht hat....siehe z.B. Illidan...na was war der?? Nachtelf, richtig
2. Die Allianz hat die Legion in die Welt gebracht
3. von Arthas wollen wir jetzt mal schweigen ^^  aber es war ein Mensch...^^


Also für mich ist, wenn wir schon einem den schwarzen Peter zu schieben wollen, auf jeden Fall die Allianz  der Kandidat.


greetz


----------



## Senseless6666 (15. April 2009)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, den Thread gibt es noch nicht, hab ihn zumindest in meinem Schnelldurchlauf nicht gesehen.
> Nun, wie der Name schon sagt habe ich mich mit dem Vorurteil befasst, dass die Monster/Mutanten/Untoten etc. immer die bösen sein müssen.
> Dabei muss man bei WoW sagen, dass es ziemlich ausgewogen ist, wenn nicht sogar die Allianz die böse Seite verkörpert.
> 
> ...




Ich seh das genauso hab beidesgespielt und jeder der die Lore nen bissl kennt oda wc3 gespielt halt weiß das Alli eig böse ist... aba was net stimmt ist das Nachtelfen net am krieg interessiert sind... die waren nämlich in wc3 gegen ALLE die haben orcs und menschen angegriffen und bis heute ist das alles nur nen Zweckbündnis fast wie bei Sylvanas und den Forsaken ^^ naja net ganz so schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (15. April 2009)

Brotzkopp schrieb:


> 1. Die Nachtelfen (Allianz) war zu machtgierig was alles böse in die WElt gebracht hat....siehe z.B. Illidan...na was war der?? Nachtelf, richtig
> 2. Die Allianz hat die Legion in die Welt gebracht
> 3. von Arthas wollen wir jetzt mal schweigen ^^  aber es war ein Mensch...^^
> 
> ...




Richtig.. Mediev hat das dunkle portal ja auch zur rettung der Orcs uffgemacht aba die allis ham natürlich gleich Mediev und die Orcs gekillort ^^


----------



## Andre969 (15. April 2009)

Also ich als Allianzler erlebe es immer wieder, dass mich als 34er priester immer wieder grundlos 80er Hordler zerstampfen. Das gleiche ist aber bei den 80ern allianzlern genauso!!! Aber nur weil es denen langweilig ist ist das noch kein grund immer die lowies zu schrotten. Allerdings bin ich schon oft hordlern begegnet die mit mir uber /schreien geredet haben und mich NICHT angriffen. Letztendlich ist meine meinung, dass 80er nicht einfach die niedriegen zerstampfen sollen.


----------



## Maltztrunk (15. April 2009)

TE: Scheinbar magst du Menschen nicht oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stupidea24 (15. April 2009)

Als eingefleischter Hordler denke ich auch das die Allianz das Böse ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wie schon 500 mal vor mir erwähnt ist das immer eine Sache des Betrachters. 

@Andre969 Ich denke mal das wird umgedreht ganz ähnlich sein das 80er Allis auch gerne mal nen 40er Hordler oder so umhauen. Gleiches Recht für alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hitzedrachen (15. April 2009)

Nunja es sind einfach zwei Fraktionen.
Nur das die Horde grimmiger Gucken kann als ein z.B. ein Gnom! 
(ausgenommen sind männliche Blutelfen)

In Warhammer Online wird es noch deutlicher mit der Ordnungs-Seite.
In Altdorf wurden auf dem Marktplatz Menschen gehängt.



Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (15. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht wieso blizzard die beiden fraktionen näher zu sich bringt. ich meine sagen wir n horden rais und n allianzler raid will illidankillen und vor der ini gibts pvp. was hat das mit der geschichte zu tun??? ich denke mal logischer wäre es (wenn wow jetzt rl wäre^^) dass sich beide zusammenschließen und illidan zusammen kloppen. versteht wer was ich meine?



Nein


----------



## DarkØm3n (15. April 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Richtig.. Mediev hat das dunkle portal ja auch zur rettung der Orcs uffgemacht aba die allis ham natürlich gleich Mediev und die Orcs gekillort ^^



Du vergisst etwas: Die Seele von Sargeras hat sich in ihm versteckt. Nur durch Sargeras wurde der kleine, junge Medivh dazu gebracht, quasi böse zu sein bzw. seine Befehle auszuführen. Wer hat die Schuld? Menschen? Nein, Dämonen waren es in diesem Fall.

EDIT:

Ohne gut kein böse?
Ohne Licht kein Schatten?
Fragen über Fragen


----------



## ÜberNoob (15. April 2009)

Hulk² schrieb:


> Im Handbuch steht auch
> Wollt ihr das Gute bei der Allianz verkörpern, oder das Böse bei der Horde?
> irgentsowas und wenn Blizzard das meint muss ja auch irgendwo was wahr sein
> 
> ...


lol handbuch? da steht soviel müll drin, mehr als hier im Forum.

Allies und Hordies sind beide nicht böse, nur verfeindet. Böse sind die Geißel, Dämonen etc.


----------



## Shizo. (15. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> darf ich was fragen,dass zu 60% off-topic ist?
> 
> wir hordler nennen die alianzler ja im algemeinen allis.mich hat immer gefragt,ob die allis für hordler auch sone "verniedlichung" hatten.kann mir das n alli veraten?^^




Hordii^^ xD
Ich sag immer Hordler da und da^^
Aber es gibt auf Malygos zumindest welche die sagen :
Hordis kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (15. April 2009)

Tut mir Leid für meine Wortwahl, aber ich lasse jetzt mal meine Meinung schweifen...
Dieser Thread und die Theorie, dass Horde böse ist, ist absoluter scheiß!
Meines erachtens ist der König von Stormwind einfach blind, schwach und übernatürlich dumm!!
Im Ulduar Trailer, sah ich wie Garrosh (Der eigentlich keinen Grund hat auf die Allianz sauer zu sein, da er Warchief der Orks in Outland ist...) mit Varian gekämpft hat, er sagt daraufhin, dass ER KEINEN Bund mit der Allianz schließen wird, Thrall stand daneben... Und was sagte er? Er wäre Garrosh enttäuscht! Thrall wäre einen Bund eingegangen, nur Garrosh eben nicht und Varian auch nicht!
Fassen wir mal die Gründe zusammen:
Varian Wrynn: Gefangener von der Insel Alcaz, konnte nach Durotar flüchten wo er von einem Orc (Auf jedenfall nicht Thrall, der Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein) in das Gladiatoren Team aufgenommen wurde.
Am Wrathgate wurden durch die Bomben der Verlassen ANSCHEINEND mehr Ally als Untote gekillt, aber Hordler mussten ebenfalls darunter leiden!

Nun zu Thrall:
Thrall war Sklave und noch heute trägt sein Name die Wunden, Thrall bedeutet in der Orcischen Sprache nämlich Sklave... Er war Gefangener in der Burg Durnholde.

So, ehrlich gesagt ist der König von Stormwind einfach nur dumm und blind... tut mir leid, aber es ist so. Wenn sogar Thrall ein Bund abgeschlossen haette...
Also labert keinen Mist mit Horde=Böse -__-


----------



## Donfrax (15. April 2009)

*  Die ersten Schlachten verlaufen nicht gut für die Horde. In der Annahme, einen leichten Sieg gegen einen schwachen Gegner einzufahren, stürmt die Horde mit all ihrer Kraft Sturmwind und erleidet dort eine Niederlage mit katastrophalem Ausmaß. Nur wenige Orks überleben. 

    * Gul'dan verwendet seine Schattenmagie um den Schwarzen Morast in undurchdringlichen Nebel zu hüllen. Der Nebel verhindert, dass die letzten verbleibenden Orks von den Rache sinnenden Menschen gefasst werden. 

    * Beschämt durch die unerwartete Niederlage entstehen langsam Aufstände in den Reihen der Klans. Chaos bricht aus, es gibt zahllose Beschuldigungen für die verlorene Schlacht der Horde. 

    * Gul'dan sorgt dafür, dass ein neuer, erbarmungsloser Dikatator den Thron des Kriegshäuptlings besteigt. Schwarzfaust der Zerstörer, dem neuen Kriegshäuptling, gelingt es, die Stämme wiederzuvereinen und sie für einen neuen Angriff auf Azeroth vorzubereiten. Die Horde beginnt vereinzelte Raubzüge auf nahe des Morastes gelegene Außenposten der Menschen. 

    * Medivh sendet Gul'dan eine weitere Vision, welche das Grab von Sargeras und seine enthaltende Macht zeigt. 

    * Die Horde überfällt erneut Azeroth, vernichtet dabei Städte und Dörfer und plündert alles, was auf Ihrem Weg liegt. Die Städte Grand Hamlet, Sunnyglade, Goldhain und Mondbruch werden vollständig vernichtet. 

    * Durotan, Häuptling des Frostwolfklans, wird von verfeindeten Orks überfallen und getötet. Die Mörder lassen Durotans Sohn, im Glauben er sei tot, zurück. Doch schon bald wird der junge Ork von einer Gruppe Menschen unter dem Kommando von Aedelas Schwarzmoor gefunden. Das Waisenkind wird als Sklave gehalten und erhält den Namen Thrall. 

    * Lord Anduin Lothar bemerkt Medivhs Verrat und führt ein kleines Bündnis von Kriegern zu Medivhs Turm und konfrontiert den Magier. Lothar erschlägt Medivhs Körper und vernichtet damit den Geist Sargeras. Medivhs Geist jedoch entkommt. 

    * Schwarzfaust der Zerstörer wird von Orgrim Schicksalshammer, einem vertrauten General und engem Freund, verraten und ermordet. Schicksalshammer ersetzt Schwarzfaust als Kriegshäuptling der Horde. 

    * Burg Sturmwind wird durch die geballte Macht der Horde bezwungen und erobert. Während des Kampfes wird König Llane von einem von Gul'dans Auftragsmördern, der Halborc-Frau Garona, getötet. 

    * Orgrim Schicksalshammers loyal ergebene Spione fassen und foltern Garona. Unter Qualen enthüllt sie die Existenz des Schattenrates und führt ihre Peiniger zum Aufenthaltsort von Gul'dans Hexenmeister nahe der Festung Sturmwind. 

    * Schicksalshammer entsendet seine Wolfsreiter zu den Ruinen Sturmwinds. Sie töten und exekutieren die meisten von Gul'dans Hexenmeistern und vertreiben die verbleibenden Mitglieder des Schattenrates. Gul'dan fleht um Gnade und bietet vollständige Kapitulation. Schicksalshammer akzeptiert und lässt Gnade walten. 

    * Anduin Lothar gesteht, dass das Königreich Azeroth verloren ist. Er versammelt seine Gefolgsleute und führt sie in ein fernes, abgeschiedenes Land jenseits des Großen Meeres, an die Küste von Lorderon.


----------



## GerriG (15. April 2009)

Aber warum sind die Orcs nach "Azeroth" gekommen?
Weil Sargeras sie benutzt hat und sie Dämonen Blut trinken lassen hat, worauf die in einen "Blutwahnsinn" geraten sind.


----------



## Tabulon (15. April 2009)

GerriG schrieb:


> Aber warum sind die Orcs nach "Azeroth" gekommen?
> Weil Sargeras sie benutzt hat und sie Dämonen Blut trinken lassen hat, worauf die in einen "Blutwahnsinn" geraten sind.



Ganz genau erklären kann ich mir das auch nicht...
Es haette ja auch gereicht, wenn Medievh einfach so das Portal geöffnet haette, ohne das die orcs in den Blutwahnsinn geraten sind...
So haette die Brennende Legion in Draenor einen Ansatz gehabt, für die Vernichtung Azeroths


----------



## GerriG (15. April 2009)

Nayo, die Orcs wurden durch den Blutrausch auch stärker und brutaler.

Sie sollten halt die "Vorboten" der Invasion werden, genau wie die Geißel, aber Ner'zhul hatte ja andere Pläne :>

Fassen wir nochmal zusammen.

Nachtelfen, größtenteils Ignorant,geblendet von der Macht des (Verdammt wie heisst der Teich nochmal mit der Macht)
Nunja egal, somit die Trennung des Kontinents verursacht und so sind Nagas entstanden.

Die Menschen sind intollerant hingegen anderen Rassen, verständlich im bezug auf Orcs und Untote, ich würde ihn, wenn ich ein Mensch wäre(In WoW) auch nicht vertrauen.

Jedoch Varian ist viel zu Engstirning und Egoistisch könnte auch den Fall der Allianz bedeuten, wenn nicht sogar die Zerstörung Azeroths.

Die Zwerge sind so Neugierig so dass sie alte Gefahren, die gebannt wurden wieder ausgraben und erwecken, zudem noch Goldgierig, sind davon besessen raus zu kriegen, von wem sie Abstammen und wie es dazu kam und so weiter.

Dranei sind ein Volk für sich, haben sich mit der Allianz verbündet, weil sie auf Draenor krieg mit den Dranei geführt haben.
Aber eigentlich sind se Gutmütig gewesen, laut der Geschichte. 
(Der Größte Teil wurde ja von Sargeras geblendet und in "Dämonen" verwandelt, das lassen wir aber mal aussen vor)

Von Gnomen hab ich geschichtlich keine ahnung ^^...




Die Orcs sind eigentlich mit den Indianern zu vergleichen viele Stämme und und und.
Wurden aber bekehrt auf Draenor von Sargeras um somit die Zerstörung von Azeroth herbei zu führen.
Ein Brutales, aber gutmütiges Volk.(Wäre die VOrgeschichte nicht gewesen..)

Tauren sind eigentlich Neutral, fühlen sich aber durch die Natur und den Schamanistischen Künsten mit den Orcs verbunden.
Sind auch mit den Orcs verbündet,weil die Orcs damals den Tauren im Krieg gegen die Zentauren geholfen haben.
Somit stehen die Tauren auch den Orcs im Kampf gegen der Allianz bei.

Trolle, hab ich Geschichtlich schon ein bisschen ahnung, kann es aber immoment auch nicht wirklich erläutern.

Blutelfen(ehemalige Hochelfen), wurden von der Allianz verraten weil sie sich mit den Nagas verbündet haben, weil sie sonst im 2. Krieg gegen die Brennende Legion verloren gewesen wären, weil die Allianz sie gegen eine Übermacht gestellt hat.
Soweit ich weiss wurde der damalige Befehlsgeber der Allianz(Habn Namen vergessen^^) von einem der Spione, von Sargeras bekeehrt.


Untote, haben sich im Kampf gegen Arthas von Nerz'hul befreit und haben somit ihren eigenen Willen wiedererlangt.
Führen ein Zweckbündniss mit der Horde weil sonst die Allianz>>>Untote
Aber mittlerweile, hat sich dort wohl doch schon mehr entwickelt als ein Zweckbündnis, weil Thrall Sylvanas bei der zurückeroberung von Unterstadt geholfen hat, wenn Thrall nicht geholfen hätte, wäre es ein sehr harter Schlag für die Horde und noch ein härterer für die Untoten gewesen.



So habs mal zusammen gefasst, die Allianz ist im grunde nicht Böse, nur von den üblichen Gefühlen geblendet, so wie es im echtem Leben auch ist.

btw. Ich hab echt langeweile -.-'


----------



## Waldschurke (15. April 2009)

Carnificis schrieb:


> also nochmal kurz meine Meinung die Menschen wurden einfach 1zu1 aus unserer welt übernommen alles was "anders" ist, ist auch böse -kann ja nur so sein weil sonst wären es ja Menschen -.-  -. wie gesagt wie im echten leben
> Beispiel damals  die Schwarzfarbigen: andere Hautfarbe=Sklaven, weil sie was schlechteres sein müssen, sonstr wären sie nicht schwarz (bitte nicht auf das beispiel eingehen, ist halt nur ein Beispiel^^)



Jetzt musst du aber aufpassen schwarze sind auch menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst kann ich dir nur zustimmen


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (15. April 2009)

Iwie verstehe ich hier das ganze mit dem Bettlerschlupfwinkel nicht. Was istn da so tolles dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (15. April 2009)

Iwie verstehe ich hier das ganze mit dem Bettlerschlupfwinkel nicht. Was istn da so tolles dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Browserlag, sry für Doppelpost.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (15. April 2009)

Iwie verstehe ich hier das ganze mit dem Bettlerschlupfwinkel nicht. Was istn da so tolles dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## GerriG (15. April 2009)

Ahja  oO


----------



## Keksemacher (15. April 2009)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Nachtelfen:
> -siehe Tauren, sind wenig am Krieg interessiert


Paaah.
Die Nachtelfen haben ja nur mal so die beiden großen Trollreiche ausgelöscht und bestimmt nochmal die ein oder andere Rasse bis zum Abgrund getrieben.Also sie sind sehr wohl am Krieg interessiert.Es war so in der Vergangenheit und ist es immer noch.


----------



## Scampie (15. April 2009)

Brotzkopp schrieb:


> 1. Die Nachtelfen (Allianz) war zu machtgierig was alles böse in die WElt gebracht hat....siehe z.B. Illidan...na was war der?? Nachtelf, richtig
> 2. Die Allianz hat die Legion in die Welt gebracht
> 3. von Arthas wollen wir jetzt mal schweigen ^^  aber es war ein Mensch...^^
> 
> ...



Zu 1. Informiere dich bitte mal über die Nachtelfen, denn dann wüsstest du das der machtgierige Teil verbannt wurde und siedelte sich im Norden der östlichen Königreichen an und nannten sich dann Hochelfen und später Blutelfen. Nachtelfen vo dem Krieg der Ahnen =/= Nachtelfen WoW. Jene die Magie nutzten oder konnten waren die Hochgeborenen und sind mit den anderen Nachtelfen nicht gleichzusetzen. Illidan ist ein Nachtelf richtig, Keal ist Blutelf und wollte KJ im SW beschwören und war in dem Dienst der Brennen Legion. Sind dann nun alle Blutelfen böse?

Zu 2. Wenn dann sind beide Schuld, denn die Hochgeborenen sind nun die Blutelfen. Aber man hat ja auch unter dem Befehl der König gestanden, was auch nicht vergessen werden sollte

Zu 3. Informationen sind doch alles^^. Arthas wurde durch Frostmourne beeinflusst, die vom Lichkönig erschaffen wurde und dieser ist die von Nerzul, ehemaliges Mitglied des Shadowmoonclan, damit ein Ork. 

Allgemein: Jedes Volk hat Dreck am Stecken, mehr oder weniger ist egal. Nun auf Schwarz-Weiß-Sichtweise zu gehen zeigt entweder den Mangel an Informationen über die Völker und deren Geschichten oder einzelnen Personen oder einfach das man es so sehen will und stur ist^^.


----------



## Malakas (15. April 2009)

Gut und Böse gibts nur im Auge des Betrachters .... eigentlich ganz leicht verständlich... Für Menschen mit einem IQ über 30


----------



## Tabulon (15. April 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Paaah.
> Die Nachtelfen haben ja nur mal so die beiden großen Trollreiche ausgelöscht und bestimmt nochmal die ein oder andere Rasse bis zum Abgrund getrieben.Also sie sind sehr wohl am Krieg interessiert.Es war so in der Vergangenheit und ist es immer noch.



Die Nachtelfen haben es geschafft die TrollImperien nieder zu metzeln?? Wie das und welche Gründe gab es?


----------



## Tabulon (15. April 2009)

Scampie schrieb:


> Zu 1. Informiere dich bitte mal über die Nachtelfen, denn dann wüsstest du das der machtgierige Teil verbannt wurde und siedelte sich im Norden der östlichen Königreichen an und nannten sich dann Hochelfen und später Blutelfen. Nachtelfen vo dem Krieg der Ahnen =/= Nachtelfen WoW. Jene die Magie nutzten oder konnten waren die Hochgeborenen und sind mit den anderen Nachtelfen nicht gleichzusetzen. Illidan ist ein Nachtelf richtig, Keal ist Blutelf und wollte KJ im SW beschwören und war in dem Dienst der Brennen Legion. Sind dann nun alle Blutelfen böse?
> 
> Zu 2. Wenn dann sind beide Schuld, denn die Hochgeborenen sind nun die Blutelfen. Aber man hat ja auch unter dem Befehl der König gestanden, was auch nicht vergessen werden sollte
> 
> ...




Zu 1.... dieser Abschaum wird bei den Meisten als "Illidarielfen" genannt. Sie sind die Blutelfen, die zur Legion gewechselt sind.
Zu 2.... Wir reden von damals, nicht von Heute, sonst wären die Nachtelfen auch dran beteiligt.
Zu 3.... Nerzhul wurde durch Kil'Jaeden korrumpiert, die friedlichen Orcs lebten einst in Draenor (heutige Scherbenwelt). Kil'JAeden gehörte zur Legion und wer hat die Legion nach Draenor gelockt? GANZ GENAU! Die Dranei und zu wem gehören jetzt die Draenei? Zur Allianz!


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (15. April 2009)

je nachdem wen man gut und wen schlecht dastehen lassen möchte ist alles möglich...alle Völker habne ihre Fehler gemacht und durch die Taten einzelner (Untergruppen) z.T. als böse zu bezeichen..

hier trifft der Spruch: Irren ist menschlich   oder besser auf mehrere Völker bezogen:  Irrren gehört zum Leben dazu


----------

